#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Некоторые вопросы по Тхераваде

## Калкий

Хотелось бы услышать некоторые соображения на основе Палийского Канона.

1) Мироздание реально или иллюзорно?

2) Дает ли Прибежище (в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе) защиту на физическом и духовном уровнях?

Пока вопросы такие, позже возможно появятся сопутствующие.

----------

Федор Ф (14.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

1) Оно подобно иллюзии. Слово "подобно" тут нужно подчеркнуть.

Про подобность иллюзии (с одной стороны) - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Про реальность существования (с другой стороны) - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

2) Если прибежище подлинное, то даёт:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Al Tolstykh (13.12.2012), Bob (14.12.2012), Joy (22.12.2012), Lanky (22.12.2012), Алексей Е (13.12.2012), Богдан Б (14.12.2012), Германн (17.12.2012), Дмитрий С (13.12.2012), Калкий (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (14.12.2012), Лери (13.12.2012), лесник (19.02.2013), Маркион (14.12.2012), Топпер- (13.12.2012), Федор Ф (14.12.2012), Эделизи (28.04.2013), Юань Дин (16.12.2012), Яреб (14.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Хотелось бы услышать некоторые соображения на основе Палийского Канона.
> 
> 1) Мироздание реально или иллюзорно?


Если вы подразумеваете дхаммы (параматтхи)- тогда реально. Если же концепты - тогда нет.



> 2) Дает ли Прибежище (в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе) защиту на физическом и духовном уровнях?


Если у вас есть истинная вера в Три Драгоценности - тогда даёт.

----------

Al Tolstykh (13.12.2012), Bob (14.12.2012), Joy (22.12.2012), Алексей Е (13.12.2012), Богдан Б (14.12.2012), Дмитрий С (13.12.2012), Калкий (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (14.12.2012), лесник (19.02.2013), Маркион (14.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012), Федор Ф (14.12.2012), Юань Дин (16.12.2012)

----------


## Кхантибало

> 2) Дает ли Прибежище (в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе) защиту на физическом и духовном уровнях?


Есть ещё Дхаджагга сутта (о навершии знамени). Перевод есть, например, в тайском служебнике на 39 странице.
http://www.theravada.su/node/16

Будда в ней учит вспоминать о Трёх драгоценностях когда страшно.

----------

Joy (22.12.2012), Lanky (22.12.2012), Алексей Е (29.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.12.2012), Калкий (22.12.2012), Наталья (05.03.2013), Федор Ф (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Дает ли Прибежище (в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе) защиту на физическом и духовном уровнях?


что именно вы хотите защитить ? от чего именно вы хотите защитить ?

----------


## Федор Ф

> что именно вы хотите защитить ? от чего именно вы хотите защитить ?


Ануар! Прекрасно же знаешь кого и от чего! Будда, во всяком случае, говорил о такой защите. Есть сутты защитные даже. Например, "Метта сутта" и "Ратана сутта" (Сутта Нипата).

----------

Lanky (23.12.2012), Алексей Е (29.12.2012), Калкий (22.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012), Тао (15.02.2013), Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ануар! Прекрасно же знаешь кого и от чего! Будда, во всяком случае, говорил о такой защите. Есть сутты защитные даже. Например, "Метта сутта" и "Ратана сутта" (Сутта Нипата).


А можно ссылочку дать на хороший перевод или же на хороший англоязычный источник?

----------


## AlexТ

> А можно ссылочку дать на хороший перевод или же на хороший англоязычный источник?


Metta: Хорошее руководство к практике. 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.08.nymo.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.08.than.html

Ратана сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...2.01.than.html

----------

Дмитрий С (15.12.2012), Калкий (22.12.2012), Маркион (15.12.2012), Ритл (24.12.2012), Топпер- (16.12.2012), Юань Дин (16.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> 1) Мироздание реально или иллюзорно?


Сколько бы философ не опровергал внешний мир, всё равно под поезд лучше не прыгать. 

Когда голоден, ешь. Когда холодно, одевайся по теплей.

Феномены есть, но они аничча-дуккха-анатта.





> 2) Дает ли Прибежище (в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе) защиту на физическом и духовном уровнях?


Помогает, но в самсаре полной защиты НЕТ.  Будда физически страдал, на его были покушения, Он испытывал сильные телесные боли. Даже Будды могут испытывать результат прошлой неблагой каммы.

----------

Lanky (22.12.2012), Калкий (22.12.2012), Маркион (15.12.2012), Топпер- (16.12.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/snp1-8.htm Карания Метта сутта

----------

Алексей Е (29.12.2012), Богдан Б (17.12.2012), Дмитрий С (15.12.2012), Маркион (15.12.2012), Топпер- (16.12.2012), Юань Дин (16.12.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Помогает, но в самсаре полной защиты НЕТ.  Будда физически страдал, на его были покушения, Он испытывал сильные телесные боли. Даже Будды могут испытывать результат прошлой неблагой каммы.


Тогда почему абсолютная истина не может дать абсолютной защиты?

----------


## AlexТ

> Тогда почему абсолютная истина не может дать абсолютной защиты?


Пока в самсаре, то абсолютной защиты нет, даже для Будды.

Когда есть тело то могут быть телесные проблемы.
Если тела нет, то телесных проблем быть не может. 

Также и с сознанием. Когда есть сознание, то можно сознавать боль и негативные вещи. Если бы сознание не было бы, то нельзя было бы сознавать боль и не приятные вещи.

----------

Калкий (22.12.2012)

----------


## Калкий

3) Правомочно ли Прибежище принятое самостоятельно?

4) Сколько сюда приходило Будд до нашего, чем они принципиально отличались (физически, духовно)? 

5) В Прибежище подразумеваются некий обобщенный эквивалент всех Будд прошлого и будущего или только наш? 

6) Ады - это специально предназначенные (приспособленные) места страданий и пыток или это просто заурядные миры с тяжким существованием?

----------


## Zom

3) внутреннее не-ритуальное конечно правомочно. А ритуальное подразумевает наличие монаха, который вам его формально даст.

4) бесчисленное число. Наш Будда упомянул шестерых. Физически - у них у всех 32 телесных признака. Лица, я думаю, всё же разные )) Духовно - в Комментариях говорят о трёх видах саммасамбудд - у которых упор на ту или иную парамиту (у нашего в частности упор на мудрость был). В суттах инфы на этот счёт нет кроме небольшого момента насчёт Будды Випасси, который никогда не моргал (чем был похож на божеств) и обладал с рождения божественным глазом (за что и получил с рождения имя Випасси - видящий). Про остальных ничего нет.

5) И общий и частный. 

6) Судя по текстам, и то и другое одновременно.

----------

Калкий (24.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> 4) Сколько сюда приходило Будд до нашего, чем они принципиально отличались (физически, духовно)?


Принципиально - ничем. Более того, Будда подчеркивал этот момент, говоря, что все Будды прошлого (так же, как и будущего) приносят в мир одну и ту же Дхамму, ни другую (и это принципиально), один и тот же Путь. У всех Будд есть два основных ученика, олицетворяющих мудрость и духовные силы ( в случае Шакьямуни это Сарипутта и Могаллана) и т.д.




> 6) Ады - это специально предназначенные (приспособленные) места страданий и пыток или это просто заурядные миры с тяжким существованием?


Кто же специально их приспособит? Ады - результат каммы существ.

----------

Калкий (24.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012), Тао (15.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Кто же специально их приспособит? Ады - результат каммы существ.


В каком смысле результат?

----------


## Федор Ф

> В каком смысле результат?


Смысл, видимо, непростой. Я вижу так: вся сансара происходит от неведения и жажды, в том числе и миры. В ДН 1 сказано о происхождении миров. Вначале появляется Брахма в Пустом Дворце *в результате своей каммы*. Нет еще ни ада, ни мира людей, ни небесных миров. Потом появляются другие существа *в результате своей каммы*, Одновременно с их появлением разворачиваются миры. Чем больше накручивается камма существ, тем больше возникает и миров, соответствующих ей. Во всяком случае в сутте подчеркивается роль каммы в возникновении миров. Ведь Брахма заблуждается, считая себя создателем миров и существ, на самом деле он не создавал их, они возникли в результате каммы - таков смысл сутты.

----------

Наталья (05.03.2013), Ритл (31.12.2012), Топпер- (22.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Смысл, видимо, непростой. Я вижу так: вся сансара происходит от неведения и жажды, в том числе и миры. В ДН 1 сказано о происхождении миров. Вначале появляется Брахма в Пустом Дворце *в результате своей каммы*. Нет еще ни ада, ни мира людей, ни небесных миров. Потом появляются другие существа *в результате своей каммы*, Одновременно с их появлением разворачиваются миры. Чем больше накручивается камма существ, тем больше возникает и миров, соответствующих ей. Во всяком случае в сутте подчеркивается роль каммы в возникновении миров. Ведь Брахма заблуждается, считая себя создателем миров и существ, на самом деле он не создавал их, они возникли в результате каммы - таков смысл сутты.


В тхераваде не считается, что миры творятся в результате каммы живых существ. Это в современной махаяне принятая из Абхидхармакоши (кажется) идея

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Леонид Ш (22.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В тхераваде не считается, что миры творятся в результате каммы живых существ. Это в современной махаяне принятая из Абхидхармакоши (кажется) идея


Я ведь опираюсь в своих рассуждениях на сутту Дигха Никаи.

----------

Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В тхераваде не считается, что миры творятся в результате каммы живых существ


А как они возникают? Есть только два варианта - или они сотворены Брахмой (а мы знаем, что это не так), или они возникли в результате каммы. У меня вообще возникает впечатление, что реальна только камма, больше ничего. Реальность мира (материи в том числе) обусловлена реальностью каммы. Другого объяснения не нахожу для себя. Вот ад как возник? Мог ли он быть, если бы не было существ, соответствующих ему?
А вы думаете, что мир создал Брахма?

----------

Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я ведь опираюсь в своих рассуждениях на сутту Дигха Никаи.


А где в сутте сказано, что миры появляются в результате созревания каммы рождения живых существ? Скорее можно сделать обратные выводы: что живые существа рождаются только тогда, когда уже появился дворец Брахмы.




> Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. *Когда развертывается* мир, *то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы*. *И тогда* то или иное существо, *оттого ли, что окончился его срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляет существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождается во дворце Брахмы*. Там оно находится долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.
> Там у него, пребывающего долгое время в одиночестве, возникает тревога, неудовлетворенность, беспокойство: «О, если бы и другие существа могли достичь здешнего состояния!»* Тогда другие существа, оттого ли, что окончился срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляют существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождаются во дворце Брахмы* спутниками того существа. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Карло (23.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А как они возникают? Есть только два варианта - или они сотворены Брахмой (а мы знаем, что это не так), или они возникли в результате каммы.


Откуда мы знаем, что это не так? В сутте сказано, что Брахма заблуждается на счет того, что он творит живых существ, которые на самом деле обретают рождение в том или ином мире, в соответствии со своей каммой. А вот миры он скорее всего как раз творит (т.к. Брахма - Творец), и если бы это было не так, то в сутте было бы сказано, что он заблуждается и на счет того, что он создатель своей системы миров.

----------


## Федор Ф

> А где в сутте сказано, что миры появляются в результате созревания каммы рождения живых существ? Скорее можно сделать обратные выводы: что живые существа рождаются только тогда, когда уже появился дворец Брахмы.


Хорошо. Но Дворец Брахмы - это ведь не ад и не мир людей. Он пустой, просто пространство, его никак нельзя еще охарактеризовать. Характеристику миру придают существа. Мир адом или раем делают существа, населяющие его, не иначе. Не было бы каммы тяжелой - откуда взяться аду? Откуда взялось бы непомерное страдание, которое ад представляет собой? без существ - нет страдания, значит нет ада. Всех остальных миров это тоже касается.

----------

Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Откуда мы знаем, что это не так? В сутте сказано, что Брахма заблуждается на счет того, что он творит живых существ, которые на самом деле обретают рождение в том или ином мире, в соответствии со своей каммой. А вот миры он скорее всего как раз творит (т.к. Брахма - Творец), и если бы это было не так, то в сутте было бы сказано, что он заблуждается и на счет того, что он создатель своей системы миров.


Значит - нижние миры сотворены Брахмой? Он для кого их сотворил? Для существ с определенной каммой? Откуда ему знать о их камме, если он даже не знает о ней вообще, думая, что это он сотворил существа?

----------

Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Гораздо интереснее вот этот эпизод из сутты:




> Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир свертывается. *Когда свертывается мир, то существа по большей части переходят в мир сияния. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.* Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы. *И тогда то или иное существо, оттого ли, что окончился его срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляет существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождается во дворце Брахмы.*


Получается, что в конце кальпы *у большинства* существ будет достаточно заслуг, что-бы родиться в мире сияния, который выше мира Брахм, и срок жизни в котором больше кальпы. Когда читаешь такое, то не возможно в это поверить, т.к. это не логично. Появляется уверенность, что все эти рассказы про богов, Будда действительно использовал как метафору, понятную для религиозно-мифологического сознания людей того времени, а вся соль содержится в нравоучениях для этой земной жизни, которые как правило следуют за такими рассказами. Т.е. как басня и мораль.

Вот в конце эпизода про Брахму идет мораль, где говориться, что есть брахманы и саманы, которые вспоминают жизнь в мире Брахмы... и резюмируется:




> Таково, монахи, первое положение, исходя из которого и о котором говорят некоторые отшельники и брахманы, проповедующие отчасти вечность, отчасти не-вечность, учащие, что и свое «я», и мир отчасти вечны, отчасти не вечны.


И в конце каждого эпизода про миры богов, резюмируется про то или иное ложное воззрение. И сутта собственно про различные ложные воззрения, а рассказы про богов - это просто примеры.

----------


## Топпер

> А как они возникают? Есть только два варианта - или они сотворены Брахмой (а мы знаем, что это не так), или они возникли в результате каммы. У меня вообще возникает впечатление, что реальна только камма, больше ничего. Реальность мира (материи в том числе) обусловлена реальностью каммы. Другого объяснения не нахожу для себя. Вот ад как возник? Мог ли он быть, если бы не было существ, соответствующих ему?
> А вы думаете, что мир создал Брахма?


Они возникают в результате действия материальных законов (Дхамма ниямы), а не закона каммы (камма нияма). Если с т.з. Абхидхаммы рассматривать, то причиной появления внешней рупы не является камма живого существа. Или скажем так, не является основной причиной.

----------

Ittosai (22.12.2012), Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо. Но Дворец Брахмы - это ведь не ад и не мир людей. Он пустой, просто пространство, его никак нельзя еще охарактеризовать. Характеристику миру придают существа. Мир адом или раем делают существа, населяющие его, не иначе.


Дворец Брахмы - это соответствующий уровень рупа-локи.



> Не было бы каммы тяжелой - откуда взяться аду?


А наш мир по-вашему тоже в результате действия каммы появился? Может ли случится, в таком случае, чтобы один человек, в результате действия каммы падал бы с кровати вниз, а второй летел бы к потолку?



> Откуда взялось бы непомерное страдание, которое ад представляет собой? без существ - нет страдания, значит нет ада. Всех остальных миров это тоже касается.


Мне непонятно на чём базируется последний пассаж.

----------


## Топпер

> Гораздо интереснее вот этот эпизод из сутты:
> Получается, что в конце кальпы *у большинства* существ будет достаточно заслуг, что-бы родиться в мире сияния, который выше мира Брахм, и срок жизни в котором больше кальпы. Когда читаешь такое, то не возможно в это поверить, т.к. это не логично. Появляется уверенность, что все эти рассказы про богов, Будда действительно использовал как метафору, понятную для религиозно-мифологического сознания людей того времени, а вся соль содержится в нравоучениях для этой земной жизни, которые как правило следуют за такими рассказами. Т.е. как басня и мораль.


Да, именно так, рождаются в более высоких мирах. Там даже есть информация, что задолго до конца каппы приходит кто-либо из богов и начинает усиленно проповедовать. В результате все существа начинают практиковать.
Кроме того не забывайте, что конец каппы событие всё-таки из ряда вон выходящее. Не каждый день случающиеся (вчерашний конец света не в счёт  :Smilie: ). Поэтому в этот момент совпадают пики положительной каммы у разных живых существ.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Федор Ф (22.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Гораздо интереснее вот этот эпизод из сутты:
> 
> 
> 
> Получается, что в конце кальпы *у большинства* существ, будет заслуг достаточно что-бы родиться в мире сияния, который выше мира Брахм, и срок жизни в котором больше кальпы. Когда читаешь такое, то не возможно в это поверить, т.к. это не логично. Появляется уверенность, что все эти рассказы про богов Будда действительно использовал, как метафору, понятную для религиозно-мифологического сознания людей того времени, а вся соль содержиться в нравоучениях для этой земной жизни, которые как правило следуют за такими рассказами. Т.е. как басня и мораль.
> 
> Вот в конце эпизода про Брахму идет мораль, где говориться, что есть брахманы которые вспоминают жизнь в мире Брахмы и резюмируется:
> 
> 
> ...


Нет, не как метафору. Все, что сказано Буддой - правда, никаких метафор. Он видел сансару как на ладони, обладая сверхчеловеческим видением. У меня не возникает сомнений в истинности его слов. Нельзя верить только выборочным фрагментам Дхаммы, которые соответствуют нашему уровню и не пытаться даже напрячь свои мозги, чтобы подняться чуть выше. 
Что касается мира сияния, мне кажется, все логично. Куда бы всем существам еще деться, других-то миров в наличии нет в это время. Получается, что дается какбы время отдыха для всех существ до нового цикла разворачивания миров. Как время сна перед рассветом дается для всех - плохих и хороших одинаково. А по пробуждении каждый проявляет себя в соответствии со своей каммой.

----------

Алексей Е (29.12.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (23.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012), Топпер- (22.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Что касается мира сияния, мне кажется, все логично. Куда бы всем существам еще деться, других-то миров в наличии нет в это время. Получается, что дается какбы время отдыха для всех существ до нового цикла разворачивания миров. Как время сна перед рассветом дается для всех - плохих и хороших одинаково. А по пробуждении каждый проявляет себя в соответствии со своей каммой.


А мне не кажется логичным, т.к. это противоречит закону причин и следствий, и закону каммы в частности.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Они возникают в результате действия материальных законов (Дхамма ниямы), а не закона каммы (камма нияма)


Откуда материя-то взялась?

----------

Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да, именно так, рождаются в более высоких мирах. Там даже есть информация, что задолго до конца каппы приходит кто-либо из богов и начинает усиленно проповедовать. В результате все существа начинают практиковать.


Все? И жучки и паучки? 




> Кроме того не забывайте, что конец каппы событие всё-таки из ряда вон выходящее. Не каждый день случающиеся (вчерашний конец света не в счёт ). Поэтому в этот момент совпадают пики положительной каммы у разных живых существ.


Как они могут совпасть, если существ неисчислимое множество? Одних муравьев на одном гектаре леса, гораздо больше чем всех людей на Земле. А сколько живых существ на всей Земле - такое число даже с использованием степеней трудно вообразить. А сколько существ в галактике, во всей Вселенной?

----------


## Топпер

> Откуда материя-то взялась?


Она просто существует. Даже рупа нашего тела только частично обусловлена каммой. А кроме каммы ещё и погодой, пищей и сознанием.

----------

лесник (19.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Все? И жучки и паучки?


Почему нет? Вы же допускаете, что жучки - паучки могут подняться до человеческого рождения? Почему тогда не могут до более высокого?
Ведь в сутте не говориться, что все единомгновенно рождаются в мире сияния. Этот процесс занимает много жизней.



> Как они могут совпасть, если существ неисчислимое множество? Одних муравьев на одном гектаре леса гораздо больше чем всех людей на земле. А сколько живых существ на всей Земле - такого число даже с использованием степеней трудно вообразить, а сколько существ в галактике и во всей вселенной.


Так и конец света не каждый день происходит. Раз в десятки (а может быть и в сотни) миллиардов лет.

----------

Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А наш мир по-вашему тоже в результате действия каммы появился? Может ли случится, в таком случае, чтобы один человек, в результате действия каммы падал бы с кровати вниз, а второй летел бы к потолку?


Наш мир - условие для существования людей с определенной каммой. К потолку не летают, но определенный диапозон каммических проявлений определяет этот мир.




> Мне непонятно на чём базируется последний пассаж.


На том, что любой мир характерезует состояние существ этого мира. Ад - страдание, Небеса - счастье, мир людей - и то и другое.

Топпер, мне очень сложно говорить с материальной точки зрения, материализм внушает мне страх и панику, я его не могу понять. Но Будду я понимаю и у меня не возникает сомнений или попытки объяснить все мифами и метафорами. Может, нам оставить точку зрения материализма и тогда все встанет на свои места?

----------

Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А мне не кажется логичным, т.к. это противоречит закону причин и следствий, и закону каммы в частности.


Иначе говоря - Волку не нравится сутта - значит это - метафора в угоду брахманизму.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Когда свертывается мир, то существа по большей части переходят в мир сияния.


А куда переходят существа, которые "по меньшей части"? 
Есть в суттах (может, еще не переведенных на русский) об этом что-нибудь?

----------


## Топпер

> Наш мир - условие для существования людей с определенной каммой. К потолку не летают, но определенный диапозон каммических проявлений определяет этот мир.


Это махаянское воззрение.



> На том, что любой мир характерезует состояние существ этого мира. Ад - страдание, Небеса - счастье, мир людей - и то и другое.


Я так понимаю, что это ваш произвольный вывод.



> Топпер, мне очень сложно говорить с материальной точки зрения, материализм внушает мне страх и панику, я его не могу понять. Но Будду я понимаю и у меня не возникает сомнений или попытки объяснить все мифами и метафорами. Может, нам оставить точку зрения материализма и тогда все встанет на свои места?


я не говорю с т.з. материализма. Я говорю с т.з. Абхидхаммы. А в ней не говориться, что причина внешней рупы в нашей камме. Это только у махаянцев, где толковой Абхидхаммы уже нет, бытуют такие представления.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так и конец света не каждый день происходит. Раз в десятки (а может быть и в сотни) миллиардов лет.


В принципе в каких то комментариях не помню правда где, может в махаянских - эта тема раскрывается так, что в человеческом мире все становиться красиво, как в мире богов (наверное как раз люди живут по 80 000 лет), потом изживая свою негативную камму, существа нижних миров, рождаются в более высоких, где у них все условия накапливать только благую камму, и постепенно нижние миры пустеют, сначала пустеют ады, потом миры призраков, потом животный мир. Таким образом, живые существа накапливают только благую камму - рождаясь все выше и выше...
Но это, на мой взгляд все равно противоречит закону каммы, т.к вводится внешняя причина, независимая от каммы существ (процесс сворачивания Вселенной), и в связи с этим событием существам даются возможности, которых у них нет в начале или в середине кальпы. И это при том, что в начале кальпы, когда миры только создаются - все в этих мирах тоже шоколадно, как и в конце кальпы, но при этом почему то идет процесс деградации, а не наоборот.

----------

Топпер- (22.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Она просто существует. Даже рупа нашего тела только частично обусловлена каммой. А кроме каммы ещё и погодой, пищей и сознанием.


Я не верю, что материя независимо существует. Погода, пища и сознание обусловлено каммой.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Иначе говоря - Волку не нравится сутта - значит это - метафора в угоду брахманизму.


Нет, я раскрыл в сообщении №39 свою мысль, почему мне это видится не логичным.

----------


## Топпер

> Но это на мой взгляд все равно противоречит закону каммы, т.к вводится внешняя причина независимая от каммы существ (процесс сворачивания Вселенной)


А буддизм и не говорит, что *всё* зависит от каммы. Напротив, подобная т.з. ошибочна. Камма - только один из законов. И даже не главный.



> и в связи с этим событием существам даются возможности, которых у них нет в начале, или середине кальпы. И это при том, что в начале кальпы, когда миры только создаются - все в этих мирах тоже шоколадно, как и в конце кальпы, но при этом почему то идет процесс деградации, а не наоборот.


Такова суть мира: аничча. Бывают подъёмы. Бывают спады.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не верю, что материя независимо существует. Погода, пища и сознание обусловлено каммой.


Значит у вас не тхеравадинское воззрение. Даже на уровне сутты Будда говорил о том, что не все ощущения, например, возникают из-за каммы.
Если бы всё было обусловлено каммой, то свободы воли не было бы ни в каком виде.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это махаянское воззрение


Я не знаю махаянского воззрения, я *вижу* так. Будда же учил проверять Дхамму на собственном опыте.




> Я так понимаю, что это ваш произвольный вывод.


Мне кажется, это очевидно. 
Что касается произвольного вывода - рассуждать по поводу Дхаммы разве нельзя? Будда рекомендовал вроде размышлять, обдумывать и обсуждать.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не знаю махаянского воззрения, я *вижу* так. Будда же учил проверять Дхамму на собственном опыте.


Он ещё и советовал изучать Дхамму.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если бы всё было обусловлено каммой, то свободы воли не было бы ни в каком виде.


Если бы не было свободы воли - не было бы каммы.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А буддизм и не говорит, что *всё* зависит от каммы. Напротив, подобная т.з. ошибочна. Камма - только один из законов. И даже не главный.


Я про *всё* и не говорю, а только про перерождение существ в том или ином мире, а это как раз зависит напрямую от каммы.




> Такова суть мира: аничча. Бывают подъёмы. Бывают спады.


Но нестыковка здесь в том, что при равных условиях - в одном случае подъем, а в другом случае спад. Например это может породить у людей мысли такого толка: "нет смысла, совершать благое деяние, если на плод могут повлиять посторонние условия" и т.п.

----------


## Топпер

> Если бы не было свободы воли - не было бы каммы.


Камма в большей степени зависит от килес. У Арьев свобода остаётся, а каммы нет.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Федор Ф (22.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я про *всё* и не говорю, а только про перерождение существ в том или ином мире, а это как раз зависит напрямую от каммы.


А где перерождаться живым существам, если подходящих под их камму лок уже нет? Например, если ады уже разрушились?



> Но не стыковка здесь в том, что при равных условиях - в одном случае подъем, а в другом случае спад. Например это может породить у людей мысли такого толка: "нет смысла, совершать благое деяние, если на плод могут повлиять посторонние условия" и т.п.


При каких равных? Вы разве доподлинно можете сказать, о чём и как будут думать люди в начале и в конце каппы? Тут мышление людей тридцать то лет назад очень сильно отличалось от современного.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Он ещё и советовал изучать Дхамму.


Я изучаю. И у меня не возникает ни сомнений, ни противоречий с Дхаммой.

Но мне хочется все-таки понять: значит, мир был создан Брахмой, а существа в нем возникли в соответствии с каммой? Ерунда ведь получается. Или создан вместе с существами, или не создан вообще, а возник в результате законов. Закона каммы, вернее. Или что? А, понял! Есть же еще отвратительные законы материальные! Точно. Тогда получается - мир возник по материальным законам, а существа - в результате каммы. Так? Все согласны? 
А нематериальные миры?

----------

Топпер- (22.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А, понял! Есть же еще отвратительные законы материальные! Точно. Тогда получается - мир возник по материальным законам, а существа - в результате каммы. Так? Все согласны?


Да.



> А нематериальные миры?


Они тоже, в некотором смысле материальны. В том смысле, что сансара.
Но вообще говоря арупа-лока не гибнет в конце каппы. Можно считать, что она была всегда.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Калкий (24.12.2012), Тао (15.02.2013), Федор Ф (22.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Можно считать, что она была всегда.


Класс!!! Вот это мне нравится. Так и надо материи :Stick Out Tongue:  (это я материи язык показал)

----------

Алексей Е (29.12.2012), Тао (15.02.2013), Топпер- (22.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А где перерождаться живым существам, если подходящих под их камму лок уже нет? Например, если ады уже разрушились?


Так в этом мне и видится противоречия с законом причин и следствий, и с законом каммы. Допустим человек совершил много не благих проступков, и у него накопилась камма рождения в аду, а он вместо этого рождается в хорошем миру, а в перспективе вообще в мирах рупа локи, выше мира Брахмы, практически в чистых обителях. Более логичным объяснением было бы, что в конце кальпы разрушаются все миры от адов до мира Брахмы, а живые существа находятся в скрытом непроявленном состоянии, а в новой кальпе рождаются в тех мирах, которые заслужили в соответствии с каммой. А тут получается нагрешили, и давай вместо каммавипаки в виде рождения в аду, в самых высших и счастливых мирах сансары рождаться, т.к. больше негде. А длительно жизни там, как минимум в течении срока не существования Вселенной (которое по времени равняется времени существовании Вселенной), рождаются не в аду, а в мире Брахмы и т.д по нисходящей.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Более логичным объяснением было бы, что в конце кальпы разрушаются все миры от адов до мира Брахмы, а живые существа находятся в скрытом непроявленном состоянии, а в новой кальпе рождаются в тех мирах, которые заслужили в соответствии с каммой


Так так же и есть. Арупа-локу можно же приравнять к непроявленному состоянию. Отдохнут, а в новой кальпе получат по полной, кто что заслужил.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так так же и есть. Арупа-локу можно же приравнять к непроявленному состоянию. Отдохнут, а в новой кальпе получат по полной, кто что заслужил.


В ДН1 про Мир Сияния говорится - это следующий мир, находящийся в *рупа локе* выше мира Брахмы, и соответсвующий 2-ой джхане.




> Когда свертывается мир, то существа по большей части переходят в мир сияния. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

----------

Федор Ф (22.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В ДН1 про Мир Сияния говорится - это следующий мир, находящийся в *рупа локе* выше мира Брахмы, и соответсвующий 2-ой джхане.


Тогда да, странно.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ага, и получается, что все живые существа, кто не родился в более высоких мирах, 13,75 млрд. лет назад были сияющими богами и жили по целому промежутку между кальпами, который примерно такой же продолжительности как и кальпа. И это не бесчисленное количество кальп назад, а по меркам сансары, совсем недавно. Причем такой курорт происходит в конце каждой кальпы, когда все живые существа "длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаются в пространстве, пребывая во славе"  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Ага, и получается, что все живые существа, кто не родился в более высоких мирах, 13,75 млрд. лет назад были сияющими богами и жили по целому промежутку между кальпами, который примерно такой же продолжительности как и кальпа. И это не бесчисленное количество кальп назад, а по меркам сансары, совсем недавно. Причем такой курорт происходит в конце каждой кальпы, когда все живые существа "длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаются в пространстве, пребывая во славе"


В сутте сказано, что *по большей части существа*  переходят в мир сияния. Но остается меньшая часть существ, которой, судя по сутте, "курорт" не светит. Куда же они деваются? Где они пребывают в промежутке между сворачиванием и развертыванием (который, судя по сутте, длится очень долго)? Или, может они аннигилируются? Что об этом говорит Канон и комментарии? Кто может ответить на эти вопросы? (только, пожалуйста, без универсальной буддийской отмазки -"этот вопрос неумелый и размышление о нем не ведет к избавлению от страданий")

----------


## Федор Ф

Вообще-то камма штука непростая и непредсказуемая. Может при перерождении неожиданно проявиться результат действий далеких жизней, не только последней. Даже злодей и убийца может переродиться в небесном мире, а праведник в аду. (МН 136 Махакаммавибханга Сутта). Так что ничего удивительного. Пусть все отдохнут на "курорте" в кои-то веки.
На камму вообще рассчитывать не стоит, коварная она штука. Стоит усилия прилагать к освобождению от нее. Будда критиковал тех, кто пытался достичь освобождения исправлением каммы. А если от каммы возможно освободиться, то и приостановить ее действие тоже возможно, видимо, в конце кальпы.

----------


## Федор Ф

> В сутте сказано, что *по большей части существа*  переходят в мир сияния. Но остается меньшая часть существ, которой, судя по сутте, "курорт" не светит. Куда же они деваются? Где они пребывают в промежутке между сворачиванием и развертыванием (который, судя по сутте, длится очень долго)? Или, может они аннигилируются? Что об этом говорит Канон и комментарии? Кто может ответить на эти вопросы? (только, пожалуйста, без универсальной буддийской отмазки -"этот вопрос неумелый и размышление о нем не ведет к избавлению от страданий")


Об этом не сказано в сутте (ДН 1). И вообще в Каноне не встречал разъяснения.
Может, в более высокие миры переходят? Нижних-то миров нет уже в это время. Кто-то освобождается.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В сутте сказано, что *по большей части существа*  переходят в мир сияния. Но остается меньшая часть существ, которой, судя по сутте, "курорт" не светит. Куда же они деваются? Где они пребывают в промежутке между сворачиванием и развертыванием (который, судя по сутте, длится очень долго)? Или, может они аннигилируются? Что об этом говорит Канон и комментарии? Кто может ответить на эти вопросы? (только, пожалуйста, без универсальной буддийской отмазки -"этот вопрос неумелый и размышление о нем не ведет к избавлению от страданий")


У меня же в посте написано: "что все живые существа, *кто не родился в более высоких мирах*". Выше мира сияния, находится еще 12 миров рупа-локи, включая 5 миров Suddhavasa, где рождаются анагамины, и 4 мира арупа-локи. Т.е. есть существа, которые согласно своей камме, рождаются там, а оставшиеся в мире синия - в самом нижнем из миров, не сгорающих в конце кальпы. Все миры ниже мира сияния сгорают в огне конца кальпы.

----------

Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012), Федор Ф (22.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Кстати, согласно комментариям, хотя цифры точно не помню - 3 мира сияния (соответствующие 2-ой джхане) уничтожаются раз в 8 махакальп, когда Вселенная уничтожается более масштабно не элементом огня, а элементом воды, и тогда живые существа отдыхают в еще более крутых мирах славы, соответствующих 3-ей джхане. А три мира славы, в свою очередь уничтожаются по моему раз в 64 махакальпы, когда Вселенная разрушается еще более масштабно - элементом воздуха и тогда все существа, надо думать откочевывают в мир Vehapphala, где срок жизни существ, рожденных там в соответствии с каммой, достигает 500 махакальп. Семь миров, соответствующих 4-ой джхане, включая 5 "чистых миров анагаминов" и 4 мира арупа-локи, не уничтожаются никогда.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

М-да... конец света выглядит все привлекательней.

----------

Дмитрий С (23.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012), Наталья (06.03.2013), Тао (15.02.2013), Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В сутте сказано, что *по большей части существа*  переходят в мир сияния. Но остается меньшая часть существ, которой, судя по сутте, "курорт" не светит. Куда же они деваются? Где они пребывают в промежутке между сворачиванием и развертыванием (который, судя по сутте, длится очень долго)? Или, может они аннигилируются? Что об этом говорит Канон и комментарии? Кто может ответить на эти вопросы? (только, пожалуйста, без универсальной буддийской отмазки -"этот вопрос неумелый и размышление о нем не ведет к избавлению от страданий")


Согласно комментарию (Dīghanikāya-Aṭṭhakathā), субкомментарию (Dīghanikāya-tīkā) и новому субкомментарию (Sīlakkhandhavagga-Abhinavaṭīkā),

остальные существа (т.е. те, которые не  переходят в Мир сияния,) перерождаются в более высоких (тонко-материальных) мирах Брахмы, в нематериальных сферах или же в иных мировых системах (которые еще не сворачиваются (так сказать "на другой стороне мировой сферы").

Подробнее см. All-Embracing Net of Views: The Brahmajala Sutta and its Commentaries / by Bhikkhu Boddhi

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Дмитрий С (23.12.2012), Калкий (24.12.2012), Леонид Ш (23.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012), Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Интересный момент:




> И тогда то или иное существо, оттого ли, что окончился его срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляет существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождается во дворце Брахмы.


Во первых, что, интересно, означает "окончился его срок"? 

А во-вторых. Из существ в мире сияния быстрее всего хорошая камма ("окончилось действие заслуг") исчерпывается у будущего Брахмы. Поскольку отстающие в развитии существа из низших миров, включая адские, переходят в мир сияния, а преуспевающие забираются в миры повыше, то логично предположить, что этот счастливчик до сворачивания был самым выдающимся грешником и жарился в лучших печах Авичи. И ту бац - Махабрахма. Из адского пламени прямиком в творцы. Как-то это странно выглядит. Те, кто до сворачивания был лучше, становятся пониже Брахмы, всего лишь обитателями миров Брахмы и богов, те, кто много лучше, вообще  людьми и животными. А ведь удел Брахмы вроде как считается почетным, уж почетнее человеческого. 

 Более того, в ПК отчетливо сказано, что Будда Готама был несколько (или один) раз Брахмой. Увы, не могу сказать (не помню), было ли это до становления бодхисаттой или после. Если после, то любопытно, как же Готама сумел "получить эту должность". Как это у него действие заслуг окончилось раньше других? Или тут включается механизм "окончился его срок"?

А еще в ПК есть сутта, где Готама рассказывал, как он во времена одного из будд прошлого (Касаппы, кажется) дружил с одним гончаром, который содержал Будду. Как говорится в джатаках, этот  гончар потом стал Брахмой. И тоже, как-то сомнительно, что у этого святого гончара раньше других окончилось действие заслуг.

Как это все можно объяснить?

----------

Леонид Ш (23.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Интересный момент:
> Поскольку отстающие в развитии существа из низших миров, включая адские, переходят в мир сияния, а преуспевающие забираются в миры повыше, то логично предположить, что этот счастливчик до сворачивания был самым выдающимся грешником и жарился в лучших печах Авичи. И ту бац - Махабрахма. Из адского пламени прямиком в творцы. Как-то это странно выглядит. 
> Как это все можно объяснить?


Ну так существа из адских миров и не переходят в Мир сияния. Они отправляются в другие мировые системы. 

В новом субкомментарии (Sīlakkhandhavagga-Abhinavaṭīkā) говорится, что "невозможно существам из уровня страданий сразу же переродится в высших мирах, минуя рождение в мире человеческом. Те же, кто привержен неправильным взглядам с определенными последствиями (fixed consequences (niyatamicchādiṭṭhika), не освободятся от ада, когда мировая система будет сворачиваться. В комментариях говорится, что они тогда переродятся на другой стороне мировой сферы".

Подробнее см. All-Embracing Net of Views: The Brahmajala Sutta and its Commentaries / by Bhikkhu Boddhi

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Леонид Ш (23.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012), Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Ну так существа из адских миров и не переходят в Мир сияния. Они отправляются в другие мировые системы. 
> 
> В новом субкомментарии (Sīlakkhandhavagga-Abhinavaṭīkā) говорится, что "невозможно существам из уровня страданий сразу же переродится в высших мирах, минуя рождение в мире человеческом. Те же, кто привержен неправильным взглядам с определенными последствиями (fixed consequences (niyatamicchādiṭṭhika), не освободятся от ада, когда мировая система будет сворачиваться. В комментариях говорится, что они тогда переродятся на другой стороне мировой сферы".
> 
> Подробнее см. All-Embracing Net of Views: The Brahmajala Sutta and its Commentaries / by Bhikkhu Boddhi


А что там говорится об этой "другой стороне мировой сферы"?  В языках, увы, не силен, прочесть комментарий не могу.

----------


## Vladiimir

Дословно так:



> *N.Sub.Cy.*: …It is said in the commentaries that he is then reborn on the other side of the world sphere.





> *Нов.суб.комм.*: ...В комментариях говорится, что они тогда переродятся на другой стороне мировой сферы.


Под "другой стороной мировой сферы" подразумеваются, как я понимаю, другие мировые системы, которые не участвуют в тот момент в сворачивании.

Подробнее см. All-Embracing Net of Views: The Brahmajala Sutta and its Commentaries / by Bhikkhu Boddhi

----------

Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Во первых, что, интересно, означает "окончился его срок"?


Означает, что закончился (возможный для того мира) срок его жизни.

Т.е. существа, имеющие очень много заслуг и попавшие в небесные миры с небольшой продолжительностью жизни, ограничены этим сроком и не могут пребывать в таких мирах только за счет заслуг. Про них говорят, что они уходят при исчерпании жизненного срока.

Когда существа с меньшим количеством заслуг перерождаются в небесных мирах с большой продолжительностью жизни, то они не могут оставаться там на полный жизненный срок и уходят в середине жизни. Про них говорят, что они уходят при исчерпании заслуг.


Подробнее см. All-Embracing Net of Views: The Brahmajala Sutta and its Commentaries / by Bhikkhu Boddhi

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012), Тао (15.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Интересный момент:
> 
> 
> 
> Во первых, что, интересно, означает "окончился его срок"? 
> 
> А во-вторых. Из существ в мире сияния быстрее всего хорошая камма ("окончилось действие заслуг") исчерпывается у будущего Брахмы. Поскольку отстающие в развитии существа из низших миров, включая адские, переходят в мир сияния, а преуспевающие забираются в миры повыше, то логично предположить, что этот счастливчик до сворачивания был самым выдающимся грешником и жарился в лучших печах Авичи. И ту бац - Махабрахма. Из адского пламени прямиком в творцы. Как-то это странно выглядит. Те, кто до сворачивания был лучше, становятся пониже Брахмы, всего лишь обитателями миров Брахмы и богов, те, кто много лучше, вообще  людьми и животными. А ведь удел Брахмы вроде как считается почетным, уж почетнее человеческого. 
> 
>  Более того, в ПК отчетливо сказано, что Будда Готама был несколько (или один) раз Брахмой. Увы, не могу сказать (не помню), было ли это до становления бодхисаттой или после. Если после, то любопытно, как же Готама сумел "получить эту должность". Как это у него действие заслуг окончилось раньше других? Или тут включается механизм "окончился его срок"?
> ...


Ну так то существо, которое покидает сонм сияния и становится Брахмой, не обязательно переродилось в мирах сияния при разрушении прошлой мировой системы в конце кальпы, а могло родиться там в начале прошлой кальпы посредством заслуг, или даже жить там несколько кальп.

----------

Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну так существа из адских миров и не переходят в Мир сияния. Они отправляются в другие мировые системы. 
> 
> В новом субкомментарии (Sīlakkhandhavagga-Abhinavaṭīkā) говорится, что "невозможно существам из уровня страданий сразу же переродится в высших мирах, минуя рождение в мире человеческом. Те же, кто привержен неправильным взглядам с определенными последствиями (fixed consequences (niyatamicchādiṭṭhika), не освободятся от ада, когда мировая система будет сворачиваться. В комментариях говорится, что они тогда переродятся на другой стороне мировой сферы".
> 
> Подробнее см. All-Embracing Net of Views: The Brahmajala Sutta and its Commentaries / by Bhikkhu Boddhi





> Под "другой стороной мировой сферы" подразумеваются, как я понимаю, другие мировые системы, которые не участвуют в тот момент в сворачивании.
> 
> Подробнее см. All-Embracing Net of Views: The Brahmajala Sutta and its Commentaries / by Bhikkhu Boddhi


А вот это интересно. Насколько я понимаю махакальпа это срок существования всей *Вселенной*, а других Вселенных не существует. Другое дело, когда сворачиваются меньшие мировые системы, которыми заведуют тоже Брахмы разного уровня: звездные системы, звездные скопления, галактики, то тогда рождение живых существ возможно в других мировых системах.
Кстати вполне возможно, что чаще под кальпой подразумевается жизненный цикл нашей Солнечной системы с Брахмой Сахампати во главе, и именно такая система погибает в конце кальпы посредством элемента огня (взрыв сверхновой). А более масштабные системы, разрушаются реже, например раз в 8 кальп (возможно при смене 8 циклов звезд) разрушается галактика, посредством элемента воды. И раз в 64 кальпы, происходит самое масштабное разрушение, не затрагивающее только миры, которые не разрушаются никогда (7 верхних миров рупа-локи и 4 мира арупа-локи) - это сворачивание всей Вселенной. При разрушении всей Вселенной, существам более негде рождаться, кроме как в высших оставшихся мирах.

----------

Shus (23.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Ну так то существо, которое покидает сонм сияния и становится Брахмой, не обязательно переродилось в мирах сияния при разрушении прошлой мировой системы в конце кальпы, а могло родиться там в начале прошлой кальпы посредством заслуг, или даже жить там несколько кальп.


Но это объяснение исчерпывающее только при условии, что существа из низших миров не попадают при свертывании в мир сияния. Заслуг у них ничтожное количество, как бы могут опередить праведного долгожителя, у которого срок оканчивается.
Комментарий, который привел Владимир, конечно, говорит, что обитатели низших миров перекочовывают в те миры, которые в данное время не сворачиваются. Жаль, не могу прочесть его (он на английском), чтобы понять, на чем основано это утверждение (да, оно выглядит правдоподобно, логичное и удобное, но это все-таки не текст из ПК) 




> А вот это интересно. Насколько я понимаю махакальпа это срок существования всей Вселенной, а других Вселенных не существует. Другое дело, когда сворачиваются меньшие мировые системы, которыми заведуют тоже Брахмы разного уровня: звездные системы, звездные скопления, галактики, то тогда рождение живых существ возможно в других мировых системах.


Вот-вот. Куда же деваются существа по окончанию махакаппы из низших миров? Может быть, к тому моменту в низших мирах уже никого не остается (предположение, которое мне кажется сомнительным)?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Но это объяснение исчерпывающее только при условии, что существа из низших миров не попадают при свертывании в мир сияния. Заслуг у них ничтожное количество, как бы могут опередить праведного долгожителя, у которого срок оканчивается.
> Комментарий, который привел Владимир, конечно, говорит, что обитатели низших миров перекочовывают в те миры, которые в данное время не сворачиваются.
> 
> Вот-вот. Куда же деваются существа по окончанию махакаппы из низших миров? Может быть, к тому моменту в низших мирах уже никого не остается (предположение, которое мне кажется сомнительным)?


Да я тоже задаюсь этим вопросом, т.к. если существа из нижних миров перерождаются в мире сияния, то это идет в разрез с законом каммы. Но лучше над такими вопросами всерьез голову не ломать, т.к. удовлетворительного ответа все равно не получить.

Кстати насчет Вселенной: сейчас ученые довольно точно определяют ее возраст и догадываются о ее масштабах. Но если предположить, что существует бесконечное пустое пространство, то Вселенных подобных нашей, может существовать бесчисленное множество.

----------

Lanky (23.12.2012), Vladiimir (23.12.2012), Калкий (24.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Появляется уверенность, что все эти рассказы про богов, Будда действительно использовал как метафору, понятную для религиозно-мифологического сознания людей того времени, а вся соль содержится в нравоучениях для этой земной жизни, которые как правило следуют за такими рассказами. Т.е. как басня и мораль.


Естественно, что приведенные разъяснения рассчитаны на существ определенного уровня развития и разумения, однако информацию о мирах иных сфер, недоступных человеческим органам чувств, - следует принимать как достоверную - в противном случае это проявление неких двойных стандартов: тут я Будде верю, а тут - не верю. Либо верить - и продвигаться на пути, либо предаваться скептическим сомнениям - и тормозить.




> Они возникают в результате действия материальных законов (Дхамма ниямы), а не закона каммы (камма нияма). Если с т.з. Абхидхаммы рассматривать, то причиной появления внешней рупы не является камма живого существа. Или скажем так, не является основной причиной.


Что формирует Дхамма нияму? Каковы все причины появления внешней рупы?




> Если бы всё было обусловлено каммой, то свободы воли не было бы ни в каком виде.


так камма - это и есть _волевые_ действия телом, речью, умом.




> Так в этом мне и видится противоречия с законом причин и следствий, и с законом каммы. Допустим человек совершил много не благих проступков, и у него накопилась камма рождения в аду, а он вместо этого рождается в хорошем миру, а в перспективе вообще в мирах рупа локи, выше мира Брахмы, практически в чистых обителях. Более логичным объяснением было бы, что в конце кальпы разрушаются все миры от адов до мира Брахмы, а живые существа находятся в скрытом непроявленном состоянии, а в новой кальпе рождаются в тех мирах, которые заслужили в соответствии с каммой. А тут получается нагрешили, и давай вместо каммавипаки в виде рождения в аду, в самых высших и счастливых мирах сансары рождаться, т.к. больше негде. А длительно жизни там, как минимум в течении срока не существования Вселенной (которое по времени равняется времени существовании Вселенной), рождаются не в аду, а в мире Брахмы и т.д по нисходящей.


Вы видите противоречие, потому что мыслите линейно: сделал плохо - в ад, хорошо - в чистые обители. Кроме того есть привязка к постоянным перерождающимся "я".
Благая активность порождает благо, дурная - порождает дурное, нейтральная - проявляется индифферентно, так как за видимыми нам конструкциями действуют дхаммы: благие, дурные и нейтральные соответственно.




> Но это объяснение исчерпывающее только при условии, что существа из низших миров не попадают при свертывании в мир сияния. Заслуг у них ничтожное количество, как бы могут опередить праведного долгожителя, у которого срок оканчивается.
> Комментарий, который привел Владимир, конечно, говорит, что обитатели низших миров перекочовывают в те миры, которые в данное время не сворачиваются. Жаль, не могу прочесть его (он на английском), чтобы понять, на чем основано это утверждение (да, оно выглядит правдоподобно, логичное и удобное, но это все-таки не текст из ПК) 
> 
> Вот-вот. Куда же деваются существа по окончанию махакаппы из низших миров? Может быть, к тому моменту в низших мирах уже никого не остается (предположение, которое мне кажется сомнительным)?


Представление о том, что сколько существ есть в каждой локе, столько и требуется вакантных мест под каждое существо, когда оно будет перемещаться в другую локу: в данном примере из адов - в мир сияния - основано на заблуждении о постоянных "я", присущих всем существам, но этих констант нет, согласно буддийскому учению, - поэтому логика такого рассуждения неверна.




> Да я тоже задаюсь этим вопросом, т.к. если существа из нижних миров перерождаются в мире сияния, то это идет в разрез с законом каммы. Но лучше над такими вопросами всерьез голову не ломать, т.к. удовлетворительного ответа все равно не получить.


Почему вразрез? За бессчетное количество жизней существа накопили и на сияние, и на адские состояния. А пути каммы - воистину неисповедимы, именно в том смысле, что непробужденному невестимо, как конкретно она претворяется.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Сергей Ч (23.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы видите противоречие, потому что мыслите линейно: сделал плохо - в ад, хорошо - в чистые обители. Кроме того есть привязка к постоянным перерождающимся "я".
> Благая активность порождает благо, дурная - порождает дурное, нейтральная - проявляется индифферентно, так как за видимыми нам конструкциями действуют дхаммы: благие, дурные и нейтральные соответственно.





> Почему вразрез? За бессчетное количество жизней существа накопили и на сияние, и на адские состояния. А пути каммы - воистину неисповедимы, именно в том смысле, что непробужденному невестимо, как конкретно она претворяется.


Потому-что есть куча сутт, в которых Будда говорит о том, что творящие зло - пожинают горький плод после смерти и даже уже в этой жизни. Не может быть такого, что-бы абсолютный злодей, переродился на небесах, благодаря какой-то благой камме накопленной 10 жизней назад, такая благая камма может дать второстепенные плоды в течении жизни. На следующее рождение влияет в первую очередь камма, накопленная в этой жизни.

"Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с нечистым разумом, 	 
 то за ним следует несчастье, как колесо за следом везущего"

----------


## Федор Ф

> Потому-что есть куча сутт, в которых Будда говорит о том, что творящие зло - пожинают горький плод после смерти и даже уже в этой жизни. Не может быть такого, что-бы абсолютный злодей, переродился на небесах, благодаря какой-то благой камме накопленной...


В том -то и дело, что может, о чем Будда и говорил в МН 136 (Махакаммавибханга Сутта). И злодей может в небесном мире переродиться. и праведник - в аду. Поэтому Будда и не советовал особо на камму рассчитывать. Но я уже повторяюсь. Посмотрите, я уже писал об этом на предыдущей странице.

 Кто есть  эти глупые, неразумные паривраджаки других школ, чтобы они могли  понять великое изложение действия каммы  Татхагаты? Вы должны внимать  Татхагате, как  он излагает  действия каммы".
 "Это  время, Благословенный, это  время, Возвышенный для Благословенного разъяснять  великое изложение действия каммы. Услышав  это от Благословенного, бхиккху запомнят это".
"Тогда слушай и внимай, Ананда, я буду говорить".
"Да, достопочтенный господин", — ответил достопочтенный Ананда. Благословенный сказал это:
 "Ананда,  есть  четыре рода личностей, встречающихся в мире. Какие четыре? 
(1) Здесь, некий человек убивает живые существа, берет то, что не дано, неправильно ведет себя в чувственных удовольствиях, говорит ложь, говорит злобно, говорит грубо, говорит праздно; он  жаден, имеет враждебный разум, придерживается неправильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти, он перерождается в состоянии потери, в несчастливом предназначении, в погибели даже в аду.
(2) Но здесь, некий человек убивает живые существа, берет то, что не дано, неправильно ведет себя в чувственных удовольствиях, говорит ложь, говорит злобно, говорит грубо, говорит праздно жаден, имеет разум враждебности, придерживается неправильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти он перерождается в счастливом предназначении, даже в небесном мире.
(3) Здесь, некий человек воздерживается от убийства живых существ, от взятия того, что не дано, от неправильного поведения в чувственных удовольствиях, от лживой речи, от злобной речи,  от грубой речи, от праздной речи; он не жаден, его разум не враждебный, и он придерживается правильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти, он перерождается в счастливом предназначении, даже в небесном мире.
(4) Здесь, некий человек воздерживается от убийства живых существ, от взятия того, что не дано, от неправильного поведения в чувственных удовольствиях, от лживой речи, от злобной речи,  от грубой речи, от праздной речи; он не жаден, его разум не враждебный, и он придерживается правильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти, он перерождается  в несчастливом предназначении, в погибели даже в аду.

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Богдан Б (24.12.2012)

----------


## Pyro

ссылку не нашёл, но вопрос каммы(или перерождений) вроде входит в тот список, на которые "не стоит размышлять"  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Сергей Ч (23.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

В новом субкомментарии (Sīlakkhandhavagga-Abhinavaṭīkā) говорится, что "невозможно переродиться из уровня страданий сразу в высшие миры, минуя рождение в мире человеческом".

----------

Леонид Ш (23.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012), Сергей Ч (23.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да я тоже задаюсь этим вопросом, т.к. если существа из нижних миров перерождаются в мире сияния, то это идет в разрез с законом каммы. Но лучше над такими вопросами всерьез голову не ломать, т.к. удовлетворительного ответа все равно не получить.





> Не может быть такого, что-бы абсолютный злодей, переродился на небесах, благодаря какой-то благой камме накопленной 10 жизней назад, такая благая камма может дать второстепенные плоды в течении жизни.


Ну известно же, что в буддизме ад не вечен, и что абсолютно злых или абсолютного добрых существ не бывает. ) Что касается существ населяющих ады и их последующего перерождения в мире сияния: да, пребывание в нижних мирах заканчивается лишь по исчерпании причин, приведших к тому рождению. Но верно и обратное - если нет соответствующих условий для проявления негативной каммы (например когда вселенная начинает разрушаться, и все существа постепенно переходят в мир дэвов красоты, пребывая там до момента, когда вселенная начинает разворачиваться вновь), то вполне вероятно, что в этот момент проявляется только благая камма, даже если её было меньше чем неблагой, которая "замирает" до того момента, когда вселенная разворачивается вновь и появляются нижние миры.

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Я добавил цитату в своем предыдущем сообщении, где Будда говорит, что камма не так проста  - и праведник можеьт переродиться в аду и наоборот - злодей - в раю.

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Богдан Б (24.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В новом субкомментарии (Sīlakkhandhavagga-Abhinavaṭīkā) говорится, что "невозможно переродиться из уровня страданий сразу в высшие миры, минуя рождение в мире человеческом".


Где-то в ДН есть сутта, где сказано, что даже животные в редких случаях могут переродиться на Небесах

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> ссылку не нашёл, но вопрос каммы(или перерождений) вроде входит в тот список, на которые "не стоит размышлять"


На мой взгляд критерий отнесения вопроса к разряду полезных или бесполезных таков: если размышление над вопросом нисколько не приближает, прямо или косвенно к освобождению, то это неумелый, бесполезный вопрос. А вот если размышление над вопросом способствует более глубокому, более правильному пониманию Дхаммы и, соответственно приближает к освобождению, то такой вопрос умелый и размышлять над ним невозбранно.
Мне лично вопросы о том, куда деваются существа во время свертываний, представляются относящимися ко второй категории.

----------


## Vladiimir

> И злодей может в небесном мире переродиться. и праведник - в аду.


Но если существо *уже* находится в аду, то оно не может оттуда переродиться сразу на небеса. Сначала оно должно родиться в мире людей.
В цитате, которую Вы привели, говорится про возможность перерождения *из мира людей*.

По мнению же комментаторов нельзя просто взять и прямо из ада сразу перейти на небеса. Необходимо промежуточное рождение в мире людей.




> Где-то в ДН есть сутта, где сказано, что даже животные в редких случаях могут переродиться на Небесах


Если так, то можно предположить, животные живут в мире людей, в мире человеческом. Не в аду же они находятся? В комментарии же говорится, о существах находящихся на уровнях страдания, *в адах*.

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Но верно и обратное - если нет соответствующих условий для проявления негативной каммы (например когда вселенная начинает разрушаться, и все существа постепенно переходят в мир дэвов красоты, пребывая там до момента, когда вселенная начинает разворачиваться вновь), то вполне вероятно, что в этот момент проявляется только благая камма, даже если её было меньше чем неблагой, которая "замирает" до того момента, когда вселенная разворачивается вновь и появляются нижние миры.


Где-то читал, что в этих высоких мирах очень мало или же нет совсем условий для накопления хорошей каммы. Она, хорошая камма, там только исчерпывается.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Представление о том, что сколько существ есть в каждой локе, столько и требуется вакантных мест под каждое существо, когда оно будет перемещаться в другую локу: в данном примере из адов - в мир сияния - основано на заблуждении о постоянных "я", присущих всем существам, но этих констант нет, согласно буддийскому учению, - поэтому логика такого рассуждения неверна.


На Тибете вроде бы распространены представления, что "души" (которых не существуют, но которые тем не менее переселяются из тела в тело) могут сливаться или наоборот, разделяться. Иные бодхисатвы достигают таких высоких уровней, что одного тела им мало, было одно существо, а после смерти и перерождения оно воплощается в два, три новых существа. Далай Лама вроде как считается "осколком" Авалакитешвары. 
Но в Тхераваде, насколько я знаю, теория слияния и разделения сущностей не имеет признания. Поэтому сколько квази-"я" существует, столько же в теории и должно быть мест под них.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Где-то читал, что в этих высоких мирах очень мало или же нет совсем условий для накопления хорошей каммы. Она, хорошая камма, там только исчерпывается.


Но и оттуда можно освободиться, не зря же Будда учил Дхамме не только людей, но и богов.

----------

Joy (23.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но если существо *уже* находится в аду, то оно не может оттуда переродиться сразу на небеса. Сначала оно должно родиться в мире людей.
> В цитате, которую Вы привели, говорится про возможность перерождения *из мира людей*.
> 
> По мнению же комментаторов нельзя просто взять и прямо из ада сразу перейти на небеса. Необходимо промежуточное рождение в мире людей.
> 
> 
> 
> Если так, то можно предположить, животные живут в мире людей, в мире человеческом. Не в аду же они находятся? В комментарии же говорится, о существах находящихся на уровнях страдания, *в адах*.


Я про ад и не говорю. Из ада, конечно, нельзя. Но и не только из мира людей можно попасть в небесные миры.
Цитату же я привел в ответ на утверждение Вольфа, что праведники попадают На Небеса, а грешники - в ад. Будда же говорил, что действие каммы непредсказуемо и такой взгляд примитивный. И праведники в ад попадают и злодеи  - на небеса. Третий раз уже это объясняю.

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> По мнению же комментаторов нельзя просто взять и прямо из ада сразу перейти на небеса. Необходимо промежуточное рождение в мире людей.


А как же случай с царицей Малликой? Она была буддисткой, нравственной, но в результате одного дурного поступка (или не одного, точно не знаю) после смерти переродилась в аду, но пробыла там только семь дней, а потом переродилась среди божеств Тусита. Т.е. из ада - на небеса. Правда кажется эта история - по комментариям.

P.S.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...2.html#mallika
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...a/mallikaa.htm

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.12.2012)

----------


## Lanky

> Ануар! Прекрасно же знаешь кого и от чего! Будда, во всяком случае, говорил о такой защите. Есть сутты защитные даже. Например, "Метта сутта" и "Ратана сутта" (Сутта Нипата).


Одна из моих любимых сутт : О высшей защите. Махамангала сутта. Очень красиво звучит в исполнении  Эндрю Квернмор. 
http://iplayer.fm/q/Mangala/page/2/

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Но и оттуда можно освободиться, не зря же Будда учил Дхамме не только людей, но и богов.


Возможно, но в суттах часто говорится о том, как существа из высших миров (кроме анагаминских), исчерпав хорошую камму, ныряют в нижние миры. Особенно это касается чувственных райских миров.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Возможно, но в суттах часто говорится о том, как существа из высших миров (кроме анагаминских), исчерпав хорошую камму, ныряют в нижние миры. Особенно это касается чувственных райских миров.


Да, у них меньше возможностей (вернее - желания) освобождения, потому что они не знают страдания, и 4БИ им крайне трудно усвоить. Но все-таки возможность есть, не всегда же они богами были, какая-то глубинная, подсознательная память о страдании осталась, наверное. и у них.

В нижние миры, кстати, и люди хорошо ныряют, гораздо чаще, чем в верхние.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В том -то и дело, что может, о чем Будда и говорил в МН 136 (Махакаммавибханга Сутта). И злодей может в небесном мире переродиться. и праведник - в аду. Поэтому Будда и не советовал особо на камму рассчитывать. Но я уже повторяюсь. Посмотрите, я уже писал об этом на предыдущей странице.
> 
>  Кто есть  эти глупые, неразумные паривраджаки других школ, чтобы они могли  понять великое изложение действия каммы  Татхагаты? Вы должны внимать  Татхагате, как  он излагает  действия каммы".
>  "Это  время, Благословенный, это  время, Возвышенный для Благословенного разъяснять  великое изложение действия каммы. Услышав  это от Благословенного, бхиккху запомнят это".
> "Тогда слушай и внимай, Ананда, я буду говорить".
> "Да, достопочтенный господин", — ответил достопочтенный Ананда. Благословенный сказал это:
>  "Ананда,  есть  четыре рода личностей, встречающихся в мире. Какие четыре? 
> (1) Здесь, некий человек убивает живые существа, берет то, что не дано, неправильно ведет себя в чувственных удовольствиях, говорит ложь, говорит злобно, говорит грубо, говорит праздно; он  жаден, имеет враждебный разум, придерживается неправильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти, он перерождается в состоянии потери, в несчастливом предназначении, в погибели даже в аду.
> (2) Но здесь, некий человек убивает живые существа, берет то, что не дано, неправильно ведет себя в чувственных удовольствиях, говорит ложь, говорит злобно, говорит грубо, говорит праздно жаден, имеет разум враждебности, придерживается неправильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти он перерождается в счастливом предназначении, даже в небесном мире.
> ...


Очень странная сутта. А есть перевод всего текста? Там дальше по тексту есть пояснения этого эпизода?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Очень странная сутта. А есть перевод всего текста? Там дальше по тексту есть пояснения этого эпизода?


В сутте речь идет о том, что неправильно воспринимать действие каммы примитивно, т.е. сделал доброе дело - получи благой результат. Был добродетельным в жизни - получи благое перерождение. На самом деле камма непредсказуема. Хороший человек даже в момент смерти может допустить неправедную мысль или неправильный взгляд - и все, кранты. И наоборот: в момент смерти может раскаяться и обрести правильный взгляд - и спасется. И еще несметное множество вариантов. Все непросто. Было бы просто - не было бы необходимости в освобождении, достаточно было бы праведно жить и получать только благо. Но даже по жизни этого не происходит. Мы видим, что страдают добрые и чистые люди, а неправедные процветают. Бывает и наоборот. По-разному бывает. Это касается и перерождений. Гарантий нет. Справедливости от сансары ждать не приходится. Поэтому Будда критиковал "приверженцев каммы" во многих суттах, в том числе и в этой, называя их глупцами, и считая, что путем исправления каммы не добиться освобождения. Никто не знает прошлых своих дел и не знает, что их ждет в будущей жизни, плод какой каммы - благой или неблагой пожнет человек. Критике таких "исправителей" каммы тоже сутта посвящена, не найти сейчас. Тоже МН. Будда призывал к освобождению от каммы, а не следованию ей. Будда призывал к освобождению от сансары, а не к надежде в ее справедливость.
Тем не менее, конечно, нравственности и правильным взглядам он учил. Во-первых, потому что без них не освободиться, во-вторых, потому что рано или поздно добро даст свой плод.

----------

Ho Shim (24.12.2012), Joy (23.12.2012), Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Дмитрий С (23.12.2012), Наталья (06.03.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В том -то и дело, что может, о чем Будда и говорил в МН 136 (Махакаммавибханга Сутта). И злодей может в небесном мире переродиться. и праведник - в аду. Поэтому Будда и не советовал особо на камму рассчитывать. Но я уже повторяюсь. Посмотрите, я уже писал об этом на предыдущей странице.
> 
>  Кто есть  эти глупые, неразумные паривраджаки других школ, чтобы они могли  понять великое изложение действия каммы  Татхагаты? Вы должны внимать  Татхагате, как  он излагает  действия каммы".
>  "Это  время, Благословенный, это  время, Возвышенный для Благословенного разъяснять  великое изложение действия каммы. Услышав  это от Благословенного, бхиккху запомнят это".
> "Тогда слушай и внимай, Ананда, я буду говорить".
> "Да, достопочтенный господин", — ответил достопочтенный Ананда. Благословенный сказал это:
>  "Ананда,  есть  четыре рода личностей, встречающихся в мире. Какие четыре? 
> (1) Здесь, некий человек убивает живые существа, берет то, что не дано, неправильно ведет себя в чувственных удовольствиях, говорит ложь, говорит злобно, говорит грубо, говорит праздно; он  жаден, имеет враждебный разум, придерживается неправильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти, он перерождается в состоянии потери, в несчастливом предназначении, в погибели даже в аду.
> (2) Но здесь, некий человек убивает живые существа, берет то, что не дано, неправильно ведет себя в чувственных удовольствиях, говорит ложь, говорит злобно, говорит грубо, говорит праздно жаден, имеет разум враждебности, придерживается неправильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти он перерождается в счастливом предназначении, даже в небесном мире.
> ...


Цитата которую Вы привели не является изложением учения Будды о камме, но является лишь предварительным изложением взглядов, т.е.  вводит в тему обсуждения. Цель этого отрывка  - показать с чем можно согласиться и что следует отвергнуть в утверждениях сторонних отшельников и браминов.
Само же изложение учения Будды следует далее по тексту сутты и оно куда более развернуто:



> Что касается случая, когда некий человек убивает живые существа, берет то, что не дано, неправильно ведет себя в чувственных удовольствиях, говорит ложь, говорит злобно, говорит грубо, говорит праздно жаден, имеет разум враждебности, придерживается неправильного взгляда. По разрушении тела, после смерти он перерождается в счастливом предназначении, даже в небесном мире: значит, *он либо ранее произвел хорошую камму, которая дала сейчас приятный результат, либо позже (в этой жизни) произвел хорошую камму, которая дала приятный результат, либо в момент смерти он принял и реализовал правильный взгляд*. *Но поскольку он убивал живых существ*, брал то, что не дано, неправильно вел себя в чувственных удовольствиях, говорил ложь, говорил злобно, говорил грубо, говорил праздно, был жаден, имел разум враждебности, придерживался неправильного взгляда, *то он будет переживать последствия этих действий либо сейчас, либо в следующей жизни, либо в каком-нибудь из последующих существований.*

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Леонид Ш (24.12.2012), Наталья (06.03.2013), Ритл (24.12.2012), Сергей Ч (23.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В сутте речь идет о том, что неправильно воспринимать действие каммы примитивно, т.е. сделал доброе дело - получи благой результат. Был добродетельным в жизни - получи благое перерождение.


Дзенская сутта  :Smilie: . Говорит, в частности, о том, что нужно совершать правильные усилия здесь и сейчас без надежд на будущее и без сожалений о прошлом...

----------

Ритл (01.04.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> *А как же случай с царицей Малликой?* Она была буддисткой, нравственной, но в результате одного дурного поступка (или не одного, точно не знаю) после смерти переродилась в аду, но пробыла там только семь дней, а потом переродилась среди божеств Тусита. Т.е. из ада - на небеса. Правда кажется эта история - по комментариям.
> 
> P.S.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...2.html#mallika
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...a/mallikaa.htm


Ну, а мне-то что? Я привел точные слова из комментариев к сутте. 

Подробнее см. All-Embracing Net of Views: The Brahmajala Sutta and its Commentaries / by Bhikkhu Bodhi




> .. после смерти переродилась в аду, но пробыла там только семь дней, а потом переродилась среди божеств Тусита. Т.е. из ада - на небеса. Правда кажется эта история - по комментариям.
> 
> P.S.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...2.html#mallika
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...a/mallikaa.htm


Ну, в этих рассказах по ссылкам говорится, как я понял, что Будда через семь дней сказал ее отцу, что Маллика теперь переродилась на небесах. Ну, не знаю, может было мгновенное рождение в мире людей. Может нет. Детального описания я там не увидел.


В любом случае я отвечал на вопрос:



> В *сутте* сказано, что *по большей части существа*  переходят в мир сияния. Но остается меньшая часть существ, которой, судя по сутте, "курорт" не светит. Куда же они деваются? Где они пребывают в промежутке между сворачиванием и развертыванием (который, судя по сутте, длится очень долго)? Или, может они аннигилируются? Что об этом говорит Канон и комментарии?


И я привел комментарии именно на эту сутту (а не на Дхаммападу, например). И эти комментарии касаются обсуждаемого вопроса прямо, а не косвенно.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Цитата которую Вы привели не является изложением учения Будды о камме, но является лишь предварительным изложением взглядов, т.е.  вводит в тему обсуждения. Цель этого отрывка  - показать с чем можно согласиться и что следует отвергнуть в утверждениях сторонних отшельников и браминов.
> Само же изложение учения Будды следует далее по тексту сутты и оно куда более развернуто:


Владимир, так я же и говорю, что действие каммы очень сложное. Нельзя однозначно сказать, как она проявится. Нет гарантии, что в следующей жизни будет определенный плод. Об этом сутта. В самом ее начале Будда называет глупцами тех, кто утверждает, что за правильную жизнь человек наверняка (только так и не иначе)получит благое перерождение. "Кто есть эти глупые, неразумные паривраджаки других школ, чтобы они могли понять великое изложение действия каммы Татхагаты?" - это о них Будда так говорит.

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Vladiimir (23.12.2012), Богдан Б (24.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> На Тибете вроде бы распространены представления, что "души" (которых не существуют, но которые тем не менее переселяются из тела в тело) могут сливаться или наоборот, разделяться. Иные бодхисатвы достигают таких высоких уровней, что одного тела им мало, было одно существо, а после смерти и перерождения оно воплощается в два, три новых существа. Далай Лама вроде как считается "осколком" Авалакитешвары. 
> Но в Тхераваде, насколько я знаю, теория слияния и разделения сущностей не имеет признания.


Нет никакого представления о "душах" в учении Махаяны. И не иные бодхисаттвы сливаются/разделяются - а распространение активности бодхисаттвы бесконечно во всех направлениях всех миров, также существует такое понятие как "отделившиеся тела бодхисаттвы", не следует понимать его буквально, речь идет о конкретных реализациях благой активности: в существ, аспекты ума, явления и т д.
Так что никакой неотеории "слияния/разделения сущностей" ни в Тхераваде, ни в Махаяне - нет. 




> Поэтому сколько квази-"я" существует, столько же в теории и должно быть мест под них.


Повторюсь: это суждение ошибочно, так как противоречит учению об анатта.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.12.2012), Дмитрий С (24.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Ну, а мне-то что? Я привел точные слова из комментариев к сутте. 
> ...


Это понятно, что вы привели слова из комментария. Но по вопросу перерождения получается по этой истории, что бывает, когда из ада сразу перерождаются на небесах. 

Что касается комментариев, эти слова, что вы привели, они ведь из нового субкомментария и там еще (в просто субкомментарии) косвенно упоминаются существа с самым долгим сроком жизни в аду. Может это утверждение относится к ним (а может и нет, не знаю). Если так, то случай Маллики (с кратким сроком жизни в аду) как раз не включен в это утверждение.

----------


## Zom

«…мало тех существ, которые после смерти в аду перерождаются среди людей. Но куда больше тех, которые после смерти в аду перерождаются в аду… в мире животных… мире голодных духов…» (СН 56.114-116)

«…мало тех существ, которые после смерти в аду перерождаются среди дэвов. Но куда больше тех, которые после смерти в аду перерождаются в аду… в мире животных… мире голодных духов…» (СН 56.117-119)

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...-suttas-sv.htm

----------

Eugeny (23.12.2012), Ittosai (23.12.2012), Joy (23.12.2012), sergey (23.12.2012), Vladiimir (23.12.2012), Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Калкий (24.12.2012), Леонид Ш (24.12.2012), Наталья (06.03.2013), Сергей Ч (23.12.2012), Тао (15.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Да, действительно, теперь очевидно, что такие перерождения (из ада в небесные миры) возможны. 

Справедливости ради стоит заметить, что и в субкомментарии (не новом) говорится, что "немыслимо, чтобы *все* существа из уровней страдания переродились в тонко-материальных и нематериальных сферах..."

----------

Леонид Ш (24.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так в этом мне и видится противоречия с законом причин и следствий, и с законом каммы. Допустим человек совершил много не благих проступков, и у него накопилась камма рождения в аду, а он вместо этого рождается в хорошем миру, а в перспективе вообще в мирах рупа локи, выше мира Брахмы, практически в чистых обителях.


А разве неблагая камма должна дать результать тотчас? Или разве у этого человека не может быть накопленной ранее благой каммы?

----------

Богдан Б (24.12.2012), Федор Ф (24.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Но если предположить, что существует бесконечное пустое пространство, то Вселенных подобных нашей, может существовать бесчисленное множество.


Пространство находится *внутри* вселенной.  Вне вселенной нет пространства, нет пустоты и нет железной стены.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В сутте речь идет о том, что неправильно воспринимать действие каммы примитивно, т.е. сделал доброе дело - получи благой результат. Был добродетельным в жизни - получи благое перерождение. На самом деле камма непредсказуема. Хороший человек даже в момент смерти может допустить неправедную мысль или неправильный взгляд - и все, кранты. И наоборот: в момент смерти может раскаяться и обрести правильный взгляд - и спасется. И еще несметное множество вариантов. Все непросто. Было бы просто - не было бы необходимости в освобождении, достаточно было бы праведно жить и получать только благо. Но даже по жизни этого не происходит. Мы видим, что страдают добрые и чистые люди, а неправедные процветают. Бывает и наоборот. По-разному бывает. Это касается и перерождений. Гарантий нет. Справедливости от сансары ждать не приходится. Поэтому Будда критиковал "приверженцев каммы" во многих суттах, в том числе и в этой, называя их глупцами, и считая, что путем исправления каммы не добиться освобождения. Никто не знает прошлых своих дел и не знает, что их ждет в будущей жизни, плод какой каммы - благой или неблагой пожнет человек. Критике таких "исправителей" каммы тоже сутта посвящена, не найти сейчас. Тоже МН. Будда призывал к освобождению от каммы, а не следованию ей. Будда призывал к освобождению от сансары, а не к надежде в ее справедливость.
> Тем не менее, конечно, нравственности и правильным взглядам он учил. Во-первых, потому что без них не освободиться, во-вторых, потому что рано или поздно добро даст свой плод.


Гораздо чаще Будда учил, что тот кто совершает добро - рождается в благих уделах, а тот кто совершает зло - в не благих, очень часто он этому учил. Все как раз просто и прямолинейно. Другое дело, что не так много людей, которые всю жизнь творят только добро, не оступаясь, не ошибаясь в воззрениях, не идя на поводу у чувственного.
Наверное эта сутта о том, что нет смысла пытаться изжить всю не благую камму, и спастись от сансары таким образом.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А разве неблагая камма должна дать результать тотчас? Или разве у этого человека не может быть накопленной ранее благой каммы?


Все равно мне кажется нереальным, что в конце кальпы, у *всех* живых существ созревает такая суперблагая камма, что они рождаются в мире сияющих богов.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Пространство находится *внутри* вселенной.  Вне вселенной нет пространства, нет пустоты и нет железной стены.


Никто не знает, что находится за границами Вселенной. Не исключено, что бесчисленное множество таких же Вселенных.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Все равно мне кажется нереальным, что в конце кальпы, у *всех* живых существ созревает такая суперблагая камма, что они рождаются в мире сияющих богов.


Она не созревает, а проявляется в связи с возникшими условиями.

Нет, Вольф, - вас что не устраивает-то? Сказано - на Небеса, значит на Небеса. Я бы понял ваше недоумение, если бы всех в ад направили. Тогда ваше сопротивление было бы оправдано. А то на Небеса не хочет, поглядите-ка на него! Соглашайтесь давайте!

----------

Pyro (24.12.2012), Тао (15.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Все равно мне кажется нереальным, что в конце кальпы, у *всех* живых существ созревает такая суперблагая камма, что они рождаются в мире сияющих богов.


Просто складываются гармоники. Это очень маловероятно, но всё же нельзя сказать, что это принципиально невозможно.

----------

Карло (24.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Она не созревает, а проявляется в связи с возникшими условиями.
> 
> Нет, Вольф, - вас что не устраивает-то? Сказано - на Небеса, значит на Небеса. Я бы понял ваше недоумение, если бы всех в ад направили. Тогда ваше сопротивление было бы оправдано. А то на Небеса не хочет, поглядите-ка на него! Соглашайтесь давайте!


 :Big Grin:  Разобраться же хочу, а не просто с чем-то согласиться. Я больше склоняюсь к тому, что после смерти мозга, все обретают полный покой. Это же еще круче чем на небеса  :Wink:

----------


## Карло

> Просто складываются гармоники. Это очень маловероятно, но всё же нельзя сказать, что это принципиально невозможно.


Кстати, у меня похожее предположение. Если учесть длительность цикла (оценка снизу - 10^25 лет), то может быть даже так: у живых существ складывается благоприятная карма (причина) - вселенная свертывается (следствие)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, у меня похожее предположение. Если учесть длительность цикла (оценка снизу - 10^25 лет), то может быть даже так: у живых существ складывается благоприятная карма (причина) - вселенная свертывается (следствие)


Так опять же тогда получается, что миры свёртываются и развёртываются в следствие каммы живых существ.

----------


## Карло

Мда, тут я не знаю - это вполне можно отбросить (для практики это все равно не нужно). Видимо, ум требует как-то рационализировать и связать набор утверждений  :Smilie: 
Или вселенная свертывается по причине связанной с кармой жс, или она свертывается с жс внутри, или ее свертывание почему-то всегда совпадает с уходом жс из нее.

----------

Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, у меня похожее предположение. Если учесть длительность цикла (оценка снизу - 10^25 лет), то может быть даже так: у живых существ складывается благоприятная карма (причина) - вселенная свертывается (следствие)


Это невозможно, чтобы у всех живых существ складывалась одновременно благоприятная камма. Наоборот, когда вселенная свертывается, у существ есть только условия проявления благоприятной каммы, накопленной когда бы то ни было. Неблагоприятная камма в отсутствии условий временно не проявляется. При развертывании вселенной появляются и для нее условия (первоначально - пустой Дворец Брахмы) и тут же проявляется соответствующая камма у существ.

----------

Zom (24.12.2012), Карло (25.12.2012), Сергей Ч (24.12.2012), Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

"складывается" следует понимать как "складываются условия для проявления"/"проявляется".

----------

Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Это невозможно, чтобы у всех живых существ складывалась одновременно благоприятная камма. Наоборот, когда вселенная свертывается, у существ есть только условия проявления благоприятной каммы, накопленной когда бы то ни было. Неблагоприятная камма в отсутствии условий временно не проявляется. При развертывании вселенной появляются и для нее условия (первоначально - пустой Дворец Брахмы) и тут же проявляется соответствующая камма у существ.


Когда из всех сфер остается лишь мир сияния и высшие сферы, сансарные существа автоматически попадают в мир сияния (если считать, что аннигиляции недостойных существ не происходит), сколько бы у них благой каммы не было - мегатонны или пикограммы. Просто потому, что больше им деваться некуда - иные миры провалились под землю, сгорели, утонули, их сдуло ветром. Так что тут концепция об отсутствии условий проявления неблагой каммы является лишним размножением сущностей.

Итак, что мы имеем. Когда коцаются мелкие миры по окончании маленьких капп, у нас есть возможность спекулировать на тему миграции неблагих и не слишком благих существ из мира в мир - погорел Брахма одного мира, всех грешников из его зиндана этапировали в зиндан Брахмы другого мира. Но когда наступает махакаппа и коцаются все сферы ниже мира сияния, то такие отмазки нам уже не помогут. Значит, можно предложить два варианта. 
Первый - мир сияния вбирает беженцев независимо от того, достойны ли они этого острова стабильности и благоденствия, или нет. Тогда имеем один некомфортный момент - Махабрахмой может стать не достойный, заслуженно эмигрировавший в мир сияния до свертывания вселенной, а беженец-проходимец, у которого может очень быстро исчерпаться время пребывания в мире сияния.  Как бы некрасивая картина вселенной получается.
Второй вариант - в мир сияния попадают только достойные, только заслужившие, только дозревшие до такой крутизны духа. В таком случае свертывание/развертывание мира оказывается зависимым от каммы живых существ. Что вроде как не совсем согласуется с доктриной.

У меня еще есть третий вариант - в высшей степени спекулятивный, основанный лишь на домыслах. А что, если существует некий отстойник, где консервируются недостойные мира сияния после окончания махакаппы? Татхагата четко говорит о том, что в мир сияния уходит бОльшая часть существ, намекая, что еще есть мЕньшая. Но про нее молчит, ничего не говорит. Про отстойник он, правда, тоже ничего не говорит, но он и не говорит, что такого отстойника нет.  Более того, в суттах, где повествуется о зарождении мира и рассказывается, как происходит заселение миров вселенной, нет слов о том, что миры заселяются исключительно существами из мира сияния и более высоких сфер. Есть ли четкие доказательства против этой ерунды?

И еще вопрос - адские миры сколько существуют? Вроде бы не больше махакаппы?

----------

Zom (25.12.2012), Богдан Б (25.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

Как я понимаю (и как понял Федора в приведенной Вами цитате), в конце существования вселенной для всех существ начинают складываться условия для проявления благой каммы. Неблагая камма никуда не девается, ее семена на месте и прорастут как только появятся условия для этого (во вновь развернувшейся вселенной)

Как пример:
есть жс, которое в нашем мире (на Земле) при средних условиях жизни с большой вероятностью стало бы серийным убийцей. Такой омраченный ум. Но оно живет в условиях, где все его удовлетворяет: отличная еда, хороший сон, тепло и сухо, приятные запахи и виды, угроз нет никаких и т.п. - начинает расслабляться, ум - возвышаться. Несколько (десятков/тысяч/миллиардов/...) перерождений в подобных условиях - и вот оно в мире сияния. Прошлая камма никуда не делась, после развертывания вселенной, в следующем рождении на Земле может стать таки серийным убийцей - и вот оно жарится в адах.

Утверждения о достойности/недостойности некорректен. Движение существ в круговороте рождений и смертей сложно. Рассматривать небольшой интервал времени (небольшой по сравнению со временами свертывания-развертывания вселенной) и найти в нем все причины для имеющихся результатов (т.е., например, причину того, что кто-то стал Махабрахмой, а не сидит в адах) - невозможно! Также как нет и абсолютно плохих (т.е. не достойных ни при каких условиях), и абсолютно хороших (т.е. достойных при любых условиях) живых существ.

----------

Богдан Б (25.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> У меня еще есть третий вариант - в высшей степени спекулятивный, основанный лишь на домыслах. А что, если существует некий отстойник, где консервируются недостойные мира сияния после окончания махакаппы? Татхагата четко говорит о том, что в мир сияния уходит бОльшая часть существ, намекая, что еще есть мЕньшая. Но про нее молчит, ничего не говорит. Про отстойник он, правда, тоже ничего не говорит,


В таком случае большая часть существ оказалась бы в отстойнике, поскольку достойных небесных миров всегда гораздо меньше.

----------


## Калкий

7) Что в Палийском Каноне утверждается про материки (двипы) нашей земли?

8) Что утверждается про обитателей материков?

9) Отличаются ли мировые периоды (развития и деградации) на этих материках?

10) Говорится ли в Палийском Каноне про плоскую землю?

----------


## Калкий

> Есть сутты защитные даже. Например, "Метта сутта" и "Ратана сутта" (Сутта Нипата).


Где их можно скачать в каноническом исполнении?

----------


## Кхантибало

> Где их можно скачать в каноническом исполнении?


Нет никакого "канонического исполнения". В разных странах немного разный стиль декламации, хотя слова почти не отличаются.

Вот, например, исполнение ланкийских монахов на церемонии "пирит" в Москве, в прошлом году.
http://www.theravada.su/node/22
см. файл 06mangala_ratana_metta

Есть ещё тут http://dhamma.ru/paali/chanting/chanting.htm
но неизвестно в чём исполнении.

----------

Калкий (10.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Нет никакого "канонического исполнения". В разных странах немного разный стиль декламации, хотя слова почти не отличаются.


Оставив за скобками собственно стиль чтения, он может быть самый разный даже в пределах одной местности, Пали всё таки ближе к оригиналу звучит в сингальском исполнении, хотя и не идеально, но языки более менее родственные и у сингалов гораздо больше понимания что именно они читают. В Индокитае же в силу местных языковых влияний пали читают с фонетическими ошибками. Иногда с довольно таки грубыми. При этом совершенно не реально убедить местных исполнителей что они не правы  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (29.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Ануруддха (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Жека (29.12.2012), Калкий (11.01.2013), Мингалаба (29.12.2012), Топпер- (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

> В Индокитае же в силу местных языковых влияний пали читают с фонетическими ошибками. Иногда с довольно таки грубыми. При этом совершенно не реально убедить местных исполнителей что они не правы


Здравствуйте!

А какие у них ошибки?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> А какие у них ошибки?


Пали в Таиланде пользуется тайским алфавитом. Притом на тайском слова в предложении также, как в санскрите не разделяются. На пали - разделяются. Так иногда можно визуально отличить на каком языке текст.
Кроме того правила чтения некоторых букв для пали и тайского будут различаться. Но это тонкости. Часто о них забывают и начинают читать пали по правилам тайского языка.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Аминадав (31.12.2012), Дмитрий С (30.12.2012), Калкий (11.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> А какие у них ошибки?


основная проблема как сказал бханте запись тайскими буквами,записывают они правильно вот только мало кто из них знает что ряд букв читается при такой записи иначе чем в тайском. Более того иногда сочетания букв обозначает некий тон или случайно собираются в некий тайский дифтонг.
из характерного 
1) ретрофлексивные звуки читают как обычные
2) некоторые звонкие заменяют глухими (вместо g gh d dh b bh произностят k kh t th p ph), хотя в алфавите есть соотвествующие звонкие, но при записи пали используются не они
3) не могут прочитать стыки некоторых согласных (sava вместо sva)
4) игнорируются удвоения согласных thamo вместо Dhammo
5) одиночная мягкая "нь" читается как "й", удвоенная "ньнь" или в паре с согласной вроде "ньч" прочитают почти правильно как "-нй-" за за счёт того что первая "нь" напоминает им финаль предыдущего слога, так как положение согласной в слоге - важный элемент тайского письма.
6) сочетание вроде "эййа" по правилам тайского языка они прочтут как "ёя"
7) воотще тайцы плохо понимают что поют и могут рвать слова всамых неожиданных местах
8) Путают "Р" и "Л" считают что это одна буква, если хотят сказать красиво то везде говорят Р, если бегло то Л
9) Ч и Дж как простые так и придыхательные произносят как мягкую Т

Из того что тайцы делают хорошо - это соблюдают придыхание и длительность гласных, так как эти нюансы в тайском сильно важны, а сингалы тут более неряшливы. Также у них хороши звуки H (очень глухая, русский прочитает раскатисто) и V (почти как у-краткое, русский обязательно скажет "вэ")

----------

Ittosai (31.12.2012), Tong Po (31.12.2012), Аминадав (31.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.12.2012), Калкий (10.01.2013), Лери (01.01.2013), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

Большое спасибо и с новым годом!

Может, я соберусь задать ещё вопросов. А пока вот какой вопрос: как получаются мелодии, на которые декламируются тексты? Когда я продекламировал в тайском стиле Карания-метта-сутту моему знакомому, он сказал, что музыкальный тон понижается на долгих слогах - если я правильно помню его слова.

Да, и чем хорошо тайское произношение "v" и "h"? Почему так лучше?

----------


## Топпер

Распевы, насколько я понимаю, складываются исторически. На Ланке - одним способом поют. В Тае - другим. Да и там есть различия.

----------

Калкий (10.01.2013)

----------


## Аминадав

> Распевы, насколько я понимаю, складываются исторически. На Ланке - одним способом поют. В Тае - другим. Да и там есть различия.


Сутт очень много. Может, есть правила (неписаные), как правильно продекламировать незнакомую сутту?

----------

Калкий (10.01.2013), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сутт очень много. Может, есть правила (неписаные), как правильно продекламировать незнакомую сутту?


Чего не знаю - того не знаю. Но вообще это было бы непростым делом учитывая, что сутты очень разным языком порой написаны. Например, если мы сравним Ратана сутту и Каранияметту, то Ратана, в принципе понятно, как поётся. А вот Каранияметта имеет совершенно другой слог.

----------

Аминадав (04.01.2013), Калкий (10.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Большое спасибо и с новым годом!
> 
> Может, я соберусь задать ещё вопросов. А пока вот какой вопрос: как получаются мелодии, на которые декламируются тексты? Когда я продекламировал в тайском стиле Карания-метта-сутту моему знакомому, он сказал, что музыкальный тон понижается на долгих слогах - если я правильно помню его слова.


весьма вероятно,что корень тайского стиля - тоны обусловленные правилами чтения, открытый длинный слог без маркера даёт либо нормальный тон, либо восходящий либо низкий


> Да, и чем хорошо тайское произношение "v" и "h"? Почему так лучше?


тем хорошо что нормальное

----------

Аминадав (04.01.2013), Калкий (10.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Сутт очень много. Может, есть правила (неписаные), как правильно продекламировать незнакомую сутту?


вообще у меня получается само собой как то)

----------

Аминадав (04.01.2013), Калкий (10.01.2013), Мингалаба (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Аминадав

> вообще у меня получается само собой как то)


И если другому монаху дать ту же незнакомую и ему сутту - у него получится один в один как у Вас? Видать, есть таки какие-то правила, и Вы их усвоили  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Видать, есть таки какие-то правила, и Вы их усвоили


Ну я же написал - это вероятно правила тонообразования, таец будет неосознанно генерить, видя характерные сочетания своих родных букв, а я интуитивно, видимо, это делаю.

----------

Аминадав (04.01.2013), Калкий (10.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> Сутт очень много. Может, есть правила (неписаные), как правильно продекламировать незнакомую сутту?


Правильно - видимо на родном языке с полным осознанием ее смысла...
Будда вообще отверг сакральность языка, тогда Санскрит был единственным каноническим ритуальным языком декламации мантр, гимнов и прочего.

----------


## Калкий

У меня еще такой вопрос, встречается ли "Ваджра" в странах Тхеравады, - в храмах например, как атрибут статуй, или возможно описывается в каноне?

----------


## Shus

> У меня еще такой вопрос, встречается ли "Ваджра" в странах Тхеравады,


На территориях стран тхеравады в небольшом количестве сохранились остатки древних махаянских и ваджраянских святилищ. Поэтому ваджра иногда попадается. На Шри Ланке например обнаружено два или три избражения ваджры.




> - в храмах например, как атрибут статуй......


У Будды такого атрибута однозначно нет и не может быть. У разного рода божеств (помощников и защитников), которые часто присутствуют на территории святилищ - то же вроде бы нет (по крайней мере мне не припоминается).

----------

Калкий (13.01.2013), Топпер- (13.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня еще такой вопрос, встречается ли "Ваджра" в странах Тхеравады, - в храмах например, как атрибут статуй, или возможно описывается в каноне?


Ваджру держит в руках яккха Ваджрапани. Он разбивает головы на тысячу кусков тем, кто непочтителен к Будде. Но это постканоническая идея, насколько я понимаю.

----------

Eugeny (13.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Беня (14.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (13.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Надеюсь, что постканоническая  :Frown: .

Махаянские тексты тоже грешат "угрозами расправы". Заставь, как говорится, богу молиться...

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Надеюсь, что постканоническая .
> 
> Махаянские тексты тоже грешат "угрозами расправы". Заставь, как говорится, богу молиться...


Это была попытка объяснить, почему у тех, кто непочтителен к Будде раскалывается голова.  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (13.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013), Тао (15.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

Про раскалывающуюся голову в ряде случаев упоминается (не только связанных с Буддой).
Например вот:

И тогда прямо там я упал в ноги Благословенному и сказал ему: “Достопочтенный, Благословенной мой учитель, а я его ученик. Достопочтенный, Благословенной мой учитель, а я его ученик”. 

Когда я сказал так, Благословенный ответил мне: “Кассапа, если кто-либо, кто не знает и не видит, сказал бы такому искреннему ученику, как ты: “Я знаю, я вижу”, то его голова раскололась бы [на куски]. Но, зная, Кассапа, я говорю: “Я знаю”; видя, я говорю: “Я вижу”.

----------

Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Топпер- (13.01.2013), Федор Ф (13.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Про раскалывающуюся голову в ряде случаев упоминается (не только связанных с Буддой).
> Например вот:
> 
> И тогда прямо там я упал в ноги Благословенному и сказал ему: “Достопочтенный, Благословенной мой учитель, а я его ученик. Достопочтенный, Благословенной мой учитель, а я его ученик”. 
> 
> Когда я сказал так, Благословенный ответил мне: “Кассапа, если кто-либо, кто не знает и не видит, сказал бы такому искреннему ученику, как ты: “Я знаю, я вижу”, то его голова раскололась бы [на куски]. Но, зная, Кассапа, я говорю: “Я знаю”; видя, я говорю: “Я вижу”.


Довольно часто упоминается во всех Никаях. Часто Будда говорит спорящему с ним: "Отвечай, а то твоя голова расколется на части". Что-то вроде этого. Давно обратил на это внимание.

----------

Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Вот это Ваджрапани и работает  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (13.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Тао (15.02.2013), Федор Ф (13.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Ваджру, насколько я понимаю, держит в руках яккха Ваджрапани. Он разбивает головы на тысячу кусков тем, кто непочтителен к Будде. Но это постканоническая идея, насколько я понимаю.


Калкий, как я понял, спрашивал о нынешнем традиционном изображении ваджры.
Ваджра (пучек стрел) атрибут и ведического Индры тоже. По-моему ранний Ваджрапани - это буддийский вариант Индры (в смысле бога-громовержца как защитника).




> Но это постканоническая идея, насколько я понимаю.


Первые изображения бодхисатв - 2-3 век н.э., но там однако были достаточно обобщенные изображения, без четкой атрибутики.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Калкий, как я понял, спрашивал о нынешнем традиционном изображении ваджры.
> Ваджра (пучек стрел) атрибут и ведического Индры тоже. По-моему ранний Ваджрапани - это буддийский вариант Индры (в смысле бога-громовержца как защитника).


Вообще он - яккха. Не дэва и тем более не просветлённый Будда Ваджрапани.

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Вообще он - яккха. Не дэва и тем более не просветлённый Будда Ваджрапани.


Да конечно. Сейчас таких божеств обобщенно называют "бхумма девата" (не знаю насколько верно написал) и "селят" их на склон горы Меру ниже четырех Небесных царей-локапал - помогать защищать и охранять страну и последователей Дхармы .
У ланкийцев там и Вишну обитает, и Авалокитешвара и пр. У бирманцев примерно так же, даже Сарасвати присутствует.

----------

Eugeny (13.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Топпер- (13.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

А яккхи вообще к кому относятся? Я вот этот вопрос так и не смог вразумительно выяснить. И к дэватабхуми слышал и к ассурам и к петтам. В Каноне Мару иногда яккхой называют.

----------

Eugeny (13.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Ваджру держит в руках яккха Ваджрапани. Он разбивает головы на тысячу кусков тем, кто непочтителен к Будде. Но это постканоническая идея, насколько я понимаю.


На dharma.org.ru установили, что бородатый гражданин (скорее всего, прижившийся в Индии Геркулес)  держит в руках опахало и текст. На некоторый барельефах это четко видно.

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013), Топпер- (13.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> На dharma.org.ru установили, что бородатый гражданин держит в руках опахало и текст. На некоторый барельефах это четко видно.


На то это и дхарма.орг. 

Пускай хотя бы в википедию заглянут

----------

Eugeny (13.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Shus

> А яккхи вообще к кому относятся? Я вот этот вопрос так и не смог вразумительно выяснить. И к дэватабхуми слышал и к ассурам и к петтам. В Каноне Мару иногда яккхой называют.


С яккхами как-то все сложно. Как мне кажется все дремучее, лохматое и лесное называли "яккха" - и людей, и всяких лесных и горных сверхъестественных существ.
А по статусу они могли быть в разных состояниях: от духов до людей и божеств. 
Как мне помнится во время своих посещений Шри Ланки Будда проповедовал яккхам именно как лесному народу (в Келании по-моему). С другой стороны охранитель Шри Пады Суман тоже бывш. яккха.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Топпер- (13.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> С яккхами как-то все сложно. Как мне кажется все дремучее, лохматое и лесное называли "яккха" - и людей, и всяких лесных и горных сверхъестественных существ.
> А по статусу они могли быть в разных состояниях: от духов до людей и божеств. 
> Как мне помнится во время своих посещений Шри Ланки Будда проповедовал яккхам именно как лесному народу (в Келании по-моему). С другой стороны охранитель Шри Пады Суман тоже бывш. яккха.


Вот и я примерно к такому же мнению пришёл.

----------

Shus (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А яккхи вообще к кому относятся? Я вот этот вопрос так и не смог вразумительно выяснить. И к дэватабхуми слышал и к ассурам и к петтам. В Каноне Мару иногда яккхой называют.


Вообще, когда подносят балин сансарным божествам, перечисляют якшей отдельно, вместе с ракшасами, пишачами и т.п., а дэвов - отдельно.

----------

Shus (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

На эту тему есть статья на английском.Был ли известен Йети в древней индии?
http://www.angelfire.com/folk/cultureindia/yeti.htm

----------

Топпер- (14.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Пускай хотя бы в википедию заглянут


Вики надо проверять. Но книга действительно вряд-ли (хотя идея хорошая), скорее ваджр изображали не как дубинку, стрелы и прочее оружие, а в соответствии со вторым значением слова, как кристалл: 



Но, опахало есть на 100%, как символ того, что даже комар не подлетит к Будде.

----------

Zom (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вики надо проверять.


Дхармаорг тем более.



> Но книга действительно вряд-ли (хотя идея хорошая), скорее ваджр изображали не как дубинку, стрелы и прочее оружие, а в соответствии со вторым значением слова, как кристалл:


Сомневаюсь по причине того, что ваджра - это прежде всего оружие. Шестопёр. Ваджрапани как бы охраняет Будду. Зачем ему кристал в этом случае? Чтобы посмотреть сквозь него на обидчика?



> Но, опахало есть на 100%, как символ того, что даже комар не подлетит к Будде.


А мне, как раз этот предмет более напоминает ваджру. Вот сравните, например, его с изображённым на третьем рисунке бирманского художника.

----------

Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Довольно часто упоминается во всех Никаях. Часто Будда говорит спорящему с ним: "Отвечай, а то твоя голова расколется на части". Что-то вроде этого. Давно обратил на это внимание.


Был еще случай, когда молодой брахман не хотел Будде отвечать на заданный им вопрос, и за ним уже прилетели якхи, чтобы расколоть голову, он их увидел и от ужаса тут же ответил. Нельзя молчать, если Татхагата спрашивает  :Wink:

----------

Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013), Тао (15.02.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013), Федор Ф (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Довольно часто упоминается во всех Никаях. Часто Будда говорит спорящему с ним: "Отвечай, а то твоя голова расколется на части". Что-то вроде этого. Давно обратил на это внимание.


По-русски, кстати, тоже так говорят, например "отвечай, чёрт тебя подери" :)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.01.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013), Федор Ф (14.01.2013)

----------


## sergey

Вот отрывок из Амбаттха сутты:



> Тогда Блаженный так сказал юному Амбаттхе: "Ответь теперь, Амбаттха, нет у тебя теперь времени оставаться безмолвным. Ведь кто, Амбаттха, будучи трижды спрошен Татхагатой, не отвечает на вопрос, связанный с истиной, у того голова разорвется на семь частей".
> 
> 21. И в это самое время яккха Ваджирапани с большой железной булавой – горящей, воспламененной, сверкающей – появился в воздухе над юным Амбаттхой с намерением: "Если этот юный Амбаттха, трижды спрошенный Блаженным. Не ответит на вопрос, связанный с истиной, то я разорву его голову на семь частей". И вот этого яккху Ваджирапани увидели и Блаженный, и юный Амбаттха. И видя его, юный Амбаттха, устрашенный, возбужденный, с поднявшимися на теле волосками, ища защиты у Блаженного, ища приюта у Блаженного, ища прибежища у Блаженного, припал к его ногами и так сказал Блаженному: "Что это произнес досточтимый Готама? Пусть досточтимый Готама повторит еще раз".

----------

Alexeiy (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Zom (14.01.2013), Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013), Федор Ф (14.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Сомневаюсь по причине того, что ваджра - это прежде всего оружие. Шестопёр. Ваджрапани как бы охраняет Будду. Зачем ему кристал в этом случае? Чтобы посмотреть сквозь него на обидчика?


Может мы наблюдаем здесь попытку облагородить мрачный образ телохранителя Будды, придать ему дхармические черты. Любопытно, если бы случай с Амбаттхой произошел в наши дни, то Ваджрапани и Будда могли бы получить до 2 лет лишения свободы по статье 119 УК РФ.




> А мне, как раз этот предмет более напоминает ваджру. Вот сравните, например, его с изображённым на третьем рисунке бирманского художника.


Бирманский художник рисует какой-то фантастический реализм по мотивам ПК. На многих ранних изображениях Ваджрапани держит именно метелку в правой руке (у нее даже название специальное есть - cauri), а предмет, напоминающий ваджр, в левой.

----------

Alexeiy (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот отрывок из Амбаттха сутты:


Спасибо за отрывок. Значит это не только постканоническое мнение насчёт яккхи.

----------

sergey (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Федор Ф (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Может мы наблюдаем здесь попытку облагородить мрачный образ телохранителя Будды, придать ему дхармические черты. Любопытно, если бы случай с Амбаттхой произошел в наши дни, то Ваджрапани и Будда могли бы получить до 2 лет лишения свободы по статье 119 УК РФ.


Вряд ли. УК РФ на территории Индии не действует. Тем более если учесть, что ни Аматтха ни Будда гражданами РФ не являлись. 



> Бирманский художник рисует какой-то фантастический реализм по мотивам ПК. На многих ранних изображениях Ваджрапани держит именно метелку в правой руке (у нее даже название специальное есть - cauri), а предмет, напоминающий ваджр, в левой.


Может, вообще говоря, и метёлка. Сначала ваджрой голову раскалывает, а потом метёлкой брызги и кусочки головы сметает, дабы следов не было.

----------

Alex (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Тао (15.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Bahupada

> Вот отрывок из Амбаттха сутты:
> И в это самое время яккха Ваджирапани с большой железной булавой – горящей, воспламененной, сверкающей


Если быть совсем уж дословным, то по каким-то причинам яккха Ваджрапани занес над Амбаттхой не ваджиру, а именно железную булаву или огромный железный молот (mahantaṃ ayokūṭaṃ).
Хотя в другом случае тот же Ваджрапани держит железную ваджиру (āyasaṃ vajiraṃ ), как в случае с тем Саччакой Нигантхапуттой, который изображен на картинке.

Мне кажется, что логика здесь может быть такая: ваджира - это молния (вроде нашего перуна у громовержца с таким же именем), а молния - это орудие Индры, владыки богов. Ну а как именно выглядит такое орудие в отдельно взятой сцене, зависит от поэтического чувства рассказчика или вообще поэтического чувства времени. Вот в последнем случае ваджира именно железная, то есть здесь сильна коннотация с оружием, а не с природным явлением. Вероятно, изменение смысла со временем.

----------

Аминадав (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Либо эта железная ваджра - выходной электрод мощного генератора молний. Хотя в этом случае логичнее было бы делать из меди или золота.

----------

Zom (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Bahupada

Скорее уж тогда мощный приемник молний  :Smilie: . Железо тут, конечно, просто образ.

----------

Калкий (20.01.2013)

----------


## Bahupada

Интересно, что монах, лишивший жизни яккху, по Винае совершает серьезный проступок из категории thullaccaya.
Согласно комментариям, это может произойти в результате "процедуры" экзорцизма, когда ничего больше не помогает.

----------

Калкий (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В Каноне Мару иногда яккхой называют.


В каноне (в поэтических строчках) и Будду называли яккхой.

----------

Калкий (20.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> В каноне (в поэтических строчках) и Будду называли яккхой.


И Нагой (в Махасамая сутте - ДН 20).

----------

Калкий (20.01.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А яккхи вообще к кому относятся? Я вот этот вопрос так и не смог вразумительно выяснить.


См. подробную статью на слово yakkha в Буддийском словаре палийских собственных имен:
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...s/y/yakkha.htm

Там же статья на слово Vajirapāni:
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...ajirapaani.htm

----------

Калкий (20.01.2013), Топпер- (16.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Правильно ли я понял, что совокупная камма (прошлых и этой жизней) абсолютно непредсказуема? 

Скажем _святой человек_ за преступления прошлых жизней может после смерти родится в адах...
А _грешник_ за заслуги предыдущих жизней после смерти может родится в высших локах...

----------


## Zom

Именно что святой - не может. А просто хороший - может. Тут всё будет решать момент смерти. Если в момент смерти у него будет омрачённый ум, то его потянет вниз.

----------

Богдан Б (21.01.2013), Калкий (20.01.2013), Федор Ф (21.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> Именно что святой - не может. А просто хороший - может. Тут всё будет решать момент смерти. Если в момент смерти у него будет омрачённый ум, то его потянет вниз.


Не понимаю, можно подробнее? 

В чем тогда дурная камма (прошлых жизней) святого вообще выразится?
Разве состояние ума в момент смерти влияет на действие уже сложившейся каммы?
Что это за состояния ума?

----------


## Zom

Состояния ума и обстановка в частности могут сильно повлиять на то, какое из бесчисленных прошлых семян каммы взойдёт. Пагубные состояния (жажда, злоба) могут спровоцировать задействование неблагой каммы. Она сработает и втащит вас в нижние миры. А может быть иначе, благотворные состояния как то например доброжелательность или успокоение в момент смерти поспособствуют задействованию хорошего семени каммы и созреет плод рождения в благоприятном месте. Почему буддисты уделяют особое внимание умирающим - они должны умереть хорошо, а не плохо.

Но в целом, если по жизни вы делали много плохого - то, как правило, ум начнёт автоматически склоняться именно в эту сторону, и, скорей всего, вас утащит вниз. И наоборот, если в целом вы делали хорошее, то ум соответственно склонится к хорошему, и это утащит вас вверх.

----------

Богдан Б (21.01.2013), Дмитрий С (20.01.2013), Калкий (21.01.2013), Федор Ф (21.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Каковы самые действенные способы улучшить карму (получить благие заслуги) в небуддистском обществе?

----------


## Карло

> Каковы самые действенные способы улучшить карму (получить благие заслуги) в небуддистском обществе?


Наверное, правильным будет вопрос "как смягчить действие накопленной плохой каммы?".

Практиковать восьмеричный благородный путь для прекращения каммы (AN 4.235)

----------

Калкий (21.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Каковы самые действенные способы улучшить карму (получить благие заслуги) в небуддистском обществе?


Делай добро, не делай зла, очищай свой ум -)

А так - кой чё тут можно почерпнуть - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/dana.htm

Также полезно знать:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Преодоление негативной каммы:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Алексей Е (21.01.2013), Богдан Б (21.01.2013), Калкий (21.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Федор Ф (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Правильно ли я понял, что под «даной» подразумеваются вещи и продукты, а деньги исключены?

----------


## Zom

Дана - это даяние. Она может быть любой, а базируется на оказании другому некоей пользы. Даже когда вы дали кому-то ценный совет - это уже дана ,)

ЗЫ: Высшим даром считается дар Дхаммы - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...iti3_49-sv.htm

----------

Богдан Б (22.01.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (22.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Калкий (22.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Как именно Палийский Канон описывает происхождение человеческого рода в его современном виде? 

Читал, что люди в одной из кальп появились силой своей кармы и это были лишь духовные сущности, а только потом произошло их уплотнение и в итоге привело к современному состоянию тела. Это я читал в Абхидхармакоше, но как потом выяснилось сей источник не признается авторитетным в Тхераваде. Еще мне попадались утверждения некоторых участников форума, что концепция происхождения человека из ПК противоречит дарвиновской теории, но в чем именно не пояснялось. Мне кажется наоборот если ПК учит о эволюционных изменениях человека в определенные мировые эпохи, что в итоге и привело его к современному состоянию - то это ведь очень близко современным научным данным... Было бы хорошо расписать все-таки все подробно и закрыть этот вопрос.

----------


## Zom

Да, согласно Аганнья сутте из ДН (на русском нет), мануссы вначале формирования мира походят скорее на божеств, нежели на людей. Потом постепенно грубеют, тела становятся тусклыми, а потом и вовсе как у хомосапиенс ))

----------

Богдан Б (23.01.2013), Дмитрий С (22.01.2013), Калкий (22.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

*Zom*, как думаете, в принципе в этот процесс _огрубления мануссов_ можно вписать эволюцию от животных предков или нет? 
Сколько он приблизительно занимал времени?

----------


## Zom

Никто не знает сколько он занимал времени. 
Вписать можно, к примеру, если начать считать, что мануссы из божественно-подобных тел стали заселяться в обезьяно подобные.
А как оно на самом деле, фиг кто знает. Да и не узнает - о прошлом (за некими частными деталями) мы практически ничё не знаем и вряд ли узнаем.

----------

Калкий (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, согласно Аганнья сутте из ДН (на русском нет), мануссы вначале формирования мира походят скорее на божеств, нежели на людей. Потом постепенно грубеют, тела становятся тусклыми, а потом и вовсе как у хомосапиенс ))


Это очень интересно! Вы не слышали про такую "теорию инволюции" (деградации, в некотором смысле "противоположной" теории Дарвина) (по-моему, кто то здесь вывешивал с ютуба)? Если да, как Вы думаете, согласуется она как-то с Каноном?

----------


## Калкий

> мануссы из божественно-подобных тел стали заселяться в обезьяно подобные...


Но ведь они не "заселялись" в материальные тела, а сами ими стали (телами в неизвестно каком виде). Т.е. это может быть вообще некий протопредок еще задолго до антропоморфной ветки древних обезьян, т.е. некие животные формы жизни еще до динозавров например...

----------


## Zom

Ну я имею в виду тут следующую идею: допустим, люди были невидимыми (как боги нижних небесных миров - ну или как петы или яккхи, которые тоже невидимые). А звери были видимыми. И вот, допустим, звери эволюционировали, эволюционировали... бактерии там... трилобиты... ящеры... динозавры и т.д... потом всякие австралопитеки и прочие питекантропы )). А потом, в какой-то момент, когда все эти полу-люди-обезьяны достаточно развились (но всё равно были тупыми зверюгами), а божественные мануссы мощно деградировали (наоборот, сильно приблизились к тупым зверюгам), произошёл некий скачок, такое как бэ падение из Эдэма, что мануссы перестали заселять невидимые тела, а стали заселять развитые тела приматов. Бабах, тут же резкий скачок интеллекта, возникновение гомосапиенса и т.д. При этом разница между мануссой и животным на данном этапе была минимальной. Но - всё-таки была.

Это конечно просто спекуляция, но в принципе вполне "съедобная". К тому же наука ещё так и не смогла объяснить внезапный взрыв интеллекта у приматов (древних людей в смысле). А для общей линии эволюции он очень даже внезапный получился.

----------

Богдан Б (23.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013), Калкий (22.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> такое как бэ падение из Эдэма...


Только у авраамитов (и индуистов) зафиксирован креационизм, а здесь этого нет, появление людей (и остальных живых существ) происходит по объективным (техническим) причинам во вселенной и карме прошлых жизней, их никто специально не создает... Для меня важно именно это.

----------


## Калкий

> К тому же наука ещё так и не смогла объяснить внезапный взрыв интеллекта у приматов (древних людей в смысле).


Ученые не могут объяснить резкое увеличение объема мозга у гомосапиенса, это действительно так, некоторые даже на инопланетян грешат.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Averin

> К тому же наука ещё так и не смогла объяснить внезапный взрыв интеллекта у приматов (древних людей в смысле). А для общей линии эволюции он очень даже внезапный получился.


Эволюция вообще скачнообразная, а эволюция мозга была относительно постепенная.

Вы сами недавно выкладывали ссылку http://elementy.ru/lib/431795

Если бы это было результатом переселения, то объем действительно бы увеличился моментально, а это не так.

----------


## Zom

> Если бы это было результатом переселения, то объем действительно бы увеличился моментально, а это не так.


Может и было именно результатом переселения, а объём увеличился так, как увеличился .)

В конце-концов, факт необычайно развитого интеллекта за сверх-короткий промежуток истории Земли я думаю оспаривать никто не собирается -)

----------

Калкий (25.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Считается ли Дхаммапада авторитетным текстом в Тхераваде?

Искуситель Мара (со своим воинством) это реальный демон-дух?

----------


## Zom

1) Да
2) Да (последнее двояко - и как реальный дух, и как омрачения ума - есть оба чётко выраженных контекста).

----------

Богдан Б (29.01.2013), Калкий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Где именно в каноне утверждается, что Будда ел мясо?

----------


## Кхантибало

> Где именно в каноне утверждается, что Будда ел мясо?


Я полагаю, что нигде в каноне не говорится что конкретно ел Будда в тот или иной момент.
В Дживака сутте Будда разрешил монахам есть мясо, которое чисто в трёх аспектах.
Также от отказался ввести вегетарианство для монахов по предложению Дэвадатты.

Конкретным случаем употребления мяса может считаться последняя трапеза Будды, хотя что конкретно поднёс ему кузнец Чунда является предметом споров.
По некоторым версиям это мясо вепря.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Калкий (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

Каков был последний обед Будды неизвестно, но есть другой случай, где Будда принял свинину (AN 5.44).

Диета Будды http://dhammawiki.com/index.php?title=Diet_of_Buddha :)

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Калкий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Каков был последний обед Будды неизвестно, но есть другой случай, где Будда принял свинину (AN 5.44).


Ну почему неизвестно. Очень даже известно
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn16.htm#_Toc42753359




> На исходе ночи Чунда-кузнец приготовил в своем жилище нежный рис и печенье, и нежное мясо вепря [14]. И тогда известил Благословенного, говоря: "Время, Господин, готова трапеза".

----------

Калкий (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

Я имел ввиду точный вид пищи, которую Будда принял в последний обед.

В индийском сборнике лечебных растений Rajanigantu есть несколько растений, названия которых начинаются на слово sukara, то есть слово "свинья" в названии блюда необязательно означало, что это свинина или мясо вепря.

----------

Калкий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я имел ввиду точный вид пищи, которую Будда принял в последний обед.
> 
> В индийском сборнике лечебных растений Rajanigantu есть несколько растений, названия которых начинаются на слово sukara, то есть слово "свинья" в названии блюда необязательно означало, что это свинина или мясо вепря.


Насколько я помню, в Милиндапаньхе тхера Нагасена говорит именно про мясо.

----------

Калкий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

Там тот же самый термин без пояснений мясо ли это.

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=472.0

----------

Калкий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Там тот же самый термин без пояснений мясо ли это.
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=472.0


Как без пояснений? Там же написано:



> Боги знали, государь, что это последняя трапеза Блаженного; на сердце у них тогда было радостно и светло; *блюдо из свинины*, (приготовленное Чундой), они окропили небесным питательным соком.

----------

Zom (30.01.2013), Калкий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

"Блюдо из свинины" это тоже самое слово sūkaramaddava что в сутте перевели как "нежное мясо вепря", пояснений что именно это такое в Милиндапаньхе нет.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn16.htm#n14

----------

Калкий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Как минимум понятно, что "мясо вепря" или "блюдо из свинины"  - это свинина.

----------

Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Калкий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

Вот тут ещё есть упоминание, что воевода Сиха приготовил для Будды и монахов мясо, и, сказано, этот обед был принят ими. Однако потом злопыхатели стали везде кричать, что ради Будды убивают животных, и в итоге Будда формулирует правило Винаи, что низя принимать мясо, если знаешь, что животное было убито для тебя: http://www.wisdomlib.org/definition/siha/index.html

----------

Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Калкий (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Как минимум понятно, что "мясо вепря" или "блюдо из свинины"  - это свинина.


Так это же русские слова  :Smilie:  Свинина ли sūkaramaddava - непонятно.

----------

Калкий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Почему Будда запрещал есть мясо лошадей, тигров, слонов и еще семи животных? Я вообще не против, но почему? И почему женщина в Тхераваде не может стать монахом? Я понимаю, что так написано в Винайе, но каковы фактические причины?

----------

Калкий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот тут ещё есть упоминание, что воевода Сиха приготовил для Будды и монахов мясо, и, сказано, этот обед был принят ими. Однако потом злопыхатели стали везде кричать, что ради Будды убивают животных, и в итоге Будда формулирует правило Винаи, что низя принимать мясо, если знаешь, что животное было убито для тебя: http://www.wisdomlib.org/definition/siha/index.html


Вообще, поражаюсь, насколько здравомыслящим и не фанатичным человеком был Будда Гаутама. Ведь сводить практику к вегетарианству - это грубейшее упрощение! Вон, Гитлер был вегетарианцем, и как-то это его уровень агрессии не уменьшило  :Smilie: .

Помню, читал когда-то сутту из Канона, где один мужик (по-моему, джайн) Будду упрекал, что тот иногда спит днем (что для аскетов почему-то считалось криминалом, - кем считалось, не помню). Будда ему говорит, мол, ну и что? Ну, устал как-то, прикорнул  :Smilie: . Мол, практика вовсе не в том, чтобы днем не спать...

----------

Bob (01.02.2013), Eugeny (01.02.2013), Tong Po (01.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Калкий (01.02.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Почему Будда запрещал есть мясо лошадей, тигров, слонов и еще семи животных? Я вообще не против, но почему?


Лошади и слоны - стратегические животные. Пускать их на мясо - навлекать на себя немилость правителя. А он может и не разобраться, кто резал, кто заказывал, кто ел. Поэтому на всякий случай запретили есть.

Тигров и прочих хищных животных - потому, что они могут почувствовать запах убитого собрата и напасть на монаха.



> И почему женщина в Тхераваде не может стать монахом? Я понимаю, что так написано в Винайе, но каковы фактические причины?


В Винае такого не написано. 
Будда создал женскую Сангху на пятый год после просветления. К сожалению женская Сангха в тхераваде прервалась в 11 веке (или даже ранее), а чтобы постричь новых монахинь нужен кврорум из монахов и монахинь которого нет. Причина только в этом.

----------

Bob (01.02.2013), Eugeny (01.02.2013), Tong Po (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Калкий (01.02.2013)

----------


## Калкий

*К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера* пишет в своей книге *Во что верят буддисты*: "Какой объект хорошо подходит для медитации? Некоторые используют в качестве такого объекта изображение Будды и концентрируют внимание на нём. Некоторые концентрируются на вдохе и выдохе..."

Значит концентрироваться можно на статуе Будды и это будет полноценным объектом медитации?

----------


## Zom

Видимо имелась в виду практика памятования Буддхануссати - когда вспоминаешь Будду и его совершенные качества. Тут суть не в визуализации, а именно в настройке на благоговение в отношении Будды как учителя богов и людей, величайшего существа во вселенной и т.д. В результате успешного такого памятования может быть либо эффект возникновения восторга (пити), либо устранения страха (если таковой возник, например, когда затворничаешь в одиночку где-то). Визуализация может помочь - но как доп. средство. Главное всё-таки не это. Статуя должна сыграть ту же роль - суть не в том, чтобы на неё уставиться и зырить - а в том, чтобы породить эмоциональную связь с Буддой как Учителем.

По личному опыту - насчёт страха сказать не могу, а вот то, что может вызвать восторг - это однозначно. Правда - не во всех случаях, а в определённых. Видимо, когда ум к этому предрасположен, а также достаточно спокоен и очищен и собран.

----------

Богдан Б (01.02.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Калкий (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> В Винае такого не написано.


Вот я темный ) Я Винаю не читаю, не думаю, что она нужна мирянину... Думал причина отсутствия монахинь в ней. А в чем причина того, что не могут создать кворум? Там обязательно наличие и монахов и монахинь, которых в данный момент нет??? Значит ли, что женская Сангха не будет возрождена до прихода Майтрейи?

----------


## Ануруддха

Термин sukara-maddava (sukara - свинья; maddava - мягкий, нежный, тонкий) может иметь по меньшей мере четыре варианта интерпретации:
1. Мягкая еда для свиней (т.е. то, что едят свиньи)
2. Свиное наслаждение (любимое лакомство свиней)
3. Мягкие части свиней.
4. Истолченный свиньями (еда растоптанная копытами свиней). 
Некоторые ученые склоняются к тому, что это название трюфеля (свиное лакомство) - просто грибы.

Поскольку есть разночтения, а однозначно доказать, что на самом деле ел Будда сегодня уже нельзя, то и использовать данный отрывок сутры в качестве аргументации бессмысленно.

----------

Alexeiy (01.02.2013), Tong Po (01.02.2013), Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Калкий (01.02.2013), Юй Кан (01.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Есть версия, что Будду хотели опорочить индуисты, т к для них святой человек не может есть мясо. Из- за этого в Каноне появилась эта свинина, которая на самом деле грибы.
Меня удивляет другое. Какая разница, ел Будда мясо или нет? Моей любви и благоговения это бы совершенно не изменило по отношению к нему.

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Некоторые ученые склоняются к тому, что это название трюфеля (свиное лакомство) - просто грибы.


Может я и ошибаюсь, но, по-моему, в Индии трюфели не растут. Да и вообще, сами подумайте. Причиной смерти Будды было пищевое отравление. Как можно отравиться трюфелем? Съедобные грибы даже пропавшие не столь вредны. Хоть раз слышали, чтобы человек умер от того, что поел шампиньонов? А мясом отравиться, тем более в стране с таким жарким и влажным климатом, раз плюнуть.

----------


## Ануруддха

Не специалист по трюфелям, во всяком случае некоторая разновидность произрастает в юго-западной азии и раз эта версия рассматриваются значит такой вариант возможен. При этом отравиться трюфелем возможно поскольку он делится на съедобный и не съедобный, а чтобы смертельно отравиться мясом оно должно серьезно протухнуть.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот я темный ) Я Винаю не читаю, не думаю, что она нужна мирянину... Думал причина отсутствия монахинь в ней. А в чем причина того, что не могут создать кворум? Там обязательно наличие и монахов и монахинь, которых в данный момент нет??? Значит ли, что женская Сангха не будет возрождена до прихода Майтрейи?


Её сейчас возраждают и на Шри-Ланке и в Европе-Америки и в Австралии. Но всё это, конечно незаконно. Легитимности у такой сангхи нет. Да, теперь следующий Будда Меттея создаст заново.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Причиной смерти Будды было пищевое отравление.


Совсем необязательно. Симптомы не похожи на отравление и у Будды были обострения болезни и до этого. 
И в Милиндапаньхе сказано, что с пищей все было в порядке: "Блаженный и так уже был немощен, в нём иссякла жизненная сила, а (от еды) старый его недуг ещё больше обострился. Не было, государь, в том угощении ничего дурного, невозможно в нём усмотреть ничего дурного".

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=472.0

----------

Tong Po (01.02.2013), Калкий (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Это не так. Имело место пищевое отравление, возможно, сознательное. В ДН 16, основном источнике о последних днях Татхагаты, Будда сам говорит, что пища, которую он принимает, не может быть переварена (усвоена) никем в этом мире с его людьми, девами, Брахмами и Марами, и никем другим в мире, кроме Татхагаты. Больше того, он говорит Чунде, который приготовил эту пищу, чтобы остатки ее были выброшены и зарыты в землю (отхожее место). А остальная приготовленная пища, кроме этой, должна быть подана бхиккху, бывшим вместе с ним. Все это косвенно указывает на недоброкачественность последней пищи Татхагаты. Но это, думаю, был лишь предлог для его ухода. Поскольку Пробужденный отрекся от жизненного принципа еще за несколько месяцев до этого и предсказал свою скорую Париниббану, так что эта непригодная пища была скорее использована как интрумент Париниббаны. Как, например, нож некоторых Арахантов, используемый ими для *безупречного* самоубийства. Это, конечно, дискуссионно, но, думаю, ситуация описана в целом достоверно.

----------


## Топпер

> Это не так. Имело место пищевое отравление, возможно, сознательное. В ДН 16, основном источнике о последних днях Татхагаты, Будда сам говорит, что пища, которую он принимает, не может быть переварена (усвоена) никем в этом мире с его людьми, девами, Брахмами и Марами, и никем другим в мире, кроме Татхагаты. Больше того, он говорит Чунде, который приготовил эту пищу, чтобы остатки ее были выброшены и зарыты в землю (отхожее место). А остальная приготовленная пища, кроме этой, должна быть подана бхиккху, бывшим вместе с ним. Все это косвенно указывает на недоброкачественность последней пищи Татхагаты.


В Милиндапаньхе же поясняется почему эту пищу никто не может есть, кроме Татхагаты. Да и в самой сутте Будда говорит, что на Чунду не должно возводить поклёп. 



> Но это, думаю, был лишь предлог для его ухода. Поскольку Пробужденный отрекся от жизненного принципа еще за несколько месяцев до этого и предсказал свою скорую Париниббану, так что эта непригодная пища была скорее использована как интрумент Париниббаны. Как, например, нож некоторых Арахантов, используемый ими для *безупречного* самоубийства. Это, конечно, дискуссионно, но, думаю, ситуация описана в целом достоверно.


Она пригодная была. Но т.к. пищеварение было уже слабым, даже столь нежная пища только усугубила болезнь.

----------


## Alexeiy

Есть статья доктора в которой он приходит к выводу что Будда умер от инфаркта брыжейки (с сердцем это не связано если что).

http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud/ebdha192.htm

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Если она была пригодная, зачем было акцентировать, что она никем не может быть переварена, кроме Будды? И зачем ее нужно было выбрасывать и не давать монахам? С Милиндой не сверялся, нужно будет посмотреть в новом переводе, возможно, здесь дается неверный перевод. Да и авторитетность Милиндапаньхи относительно ДН 16 сильно уступает.

----------


## Топпер

> Если она была пригодная, зачем было акцентировать, что она никем не может быть переварена, кроме Будды? И зачем ее нужно было выбрасывать и не давать монахам?


Потому, что в этой еде была смесь человеческой и божественной еды.



> С Милиндой не сверялся, нужно будет посмотреть в новом переводе, возможно, здесь дается неверный перевод. Да и авторитетность Милиндапаньхи относительно ДН 16 сильно уступает.


Вообще авторитетность Милиндапаньхи такова, что в Бирме её в Канон включают. Милиндапаньха поясняет ситуацию.

----------

Калкий (01.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Потому, что в этой еде была смесь человеческой и божественной еды.


Извините, не понял, что вы имели ввиду. Могли бы прояснить?

У меня есть вопрос. Являются ли факторы просветления дхаммами, имеющие свойства Ниббаны? Или аналогия Будды учения и средств достижения Ниббаны с плотом касается и этой части Дхаммы? Почему осознанность, например, и восторг помогают достичь Ниббаны?

----------

Калкий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Являются ли факторы просветления дхаммами, имеющие свойства Ниббаны?


Нет, не являются.
Они ведут к ниббане, но ей не являются.




> Почему осознанность, например, и восторг помогают достичь Ниббаны?


Потому что без них никак. Осознанность способствует развитию мудрости и сосредоточения. Восторг является джхановым фактором, успокаивающим тело и ум для зарождения фактора счастья, которое, в свою очередь, приведёт к максимальному успокоению и сосредоточению ума.

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Ниббана - состояние угасания, состояние «ничто», состояние отсутствия разума и материи, и т.п...

Откуда в состоянии Ниббаны берется эмоциональный восторг? 
Откуда в Ней вообще место чему-либо человеческому?

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Как же "ничто". Ниббана - непреходящее блаженство, просто в ней нет ничего от самсары, мы не можем понять что это такое, так как реальность запредельная. Будда советовал не размышлять по поводу Ниббаны, так как не познав ее, не поймешь в любом случае. "Ничто" понять можно. Поэтому, Ниббана не является "ничем", хотя там нет ничего от самсары. Ни ума, ни тела, ни сознания.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Откуда в состоянии Ниббаны берется эмоциональный восторг?


Восторг прекращается уже в Третьей джхане, остается только очень тонкое ощущение счастья. В Четвертой джхане прекращается и оно. Достижение Ниббаны возможно только через бесстрастие, невозмутимость.

----------

Zom (03.02.2013), Калкий (09.02.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как же "ничто". Ниббана - непреходящее блаженство, просто в ней нет ничего от самсары, мы не можем понять что это такое


Ниббана - это не само по себе блаженство или счастье в обычном понимании, как эмоциональное переживание, (к которому не следует на самом деле стремиться, поскольку именно это страмление больше всего причиняет страдания).
 Ниббана - это счастье освобождения от страдания. Будда сравнивал его со счастьем освобождения от рабства или болезни, или тяжелой ноши. Между этими понятиями о счастье нельзя ставить знак равенства. В первом случае - это счастье мирское, счастье достижения желаемого. В втором, напротив, счастье успокоения всех желаний и достижений, освобождение от морока существования с его страданием и счастьем (с его Марами и Брахмами, как говорил Будда). 
Когда же о Ниббане говорят, как о блаженстве, закрадывается подозрение, что подразумевается именно то самое эмоциональное состояние, от стремления к которому Будда призывал освободиться.
Я обратил внимание, что люди часто воспринимают освобождение от страдания, как стремление к счастью. Не понимая при этом, что счастьем страдание не перешибить. Можно только завуалировать. И забывая, что Будда не поощрял крайности. Путь-то - срединный.

----------

Zom (03.02.2013), Калкий (09.02.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Когда же о Ниббане говорят, как о блаженстве, закрадывается подозрение, что подразумевается именно то самое эмоциональное состояние, от стремления к которому Будда призывал освободиться.


Само собой, кто считает так, то вообще не понимает Дхаммы. Но рассматривая Дхамму с позиции "путь в никуда", по мне, то же неверно. Будда советовал не стараться постичь Ниббану, все равно не выйдет. Но ничего сложного в понимании небытия нет ) Все гораздо сложнее )
"Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды,...ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было,..." УД 8.1
Понравилась статья - http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/nibbana.htm

----------


## Zom

> Понравилась статья - http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/nibbana.htm


Тханиссаро неправильно понимает ниббану. У него этерналистическое воззрение вечного ниббанического сознания. Ну как в махаяне, короче.




> Но ничего сложного в понимании небытия нет ) Все гораздо сложнее )


Как раз в этом-то и самая сложность Дхаммы - понять, что лучше "отсутствия всего" ничего нет .)

Полезно: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/final-nibbana-sv.htm

----------

Ритл (14.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

А с чего вы решили, что у вас правильное? В конце концов, я не слышал ни о какой критике в его адрес. Ведь если бы он искажал Дхамму, его бы расстригли. И Будда не стал бы создавать сложности, он бы просто сказал, что после Ниббаны нет Париниббаны, а простое небытие. Суть в том, что при Ниббане, разрушаются лишь воззрения о "Я", тогда как "Я" не существует изначально. Даже в той статье, что вы только что дали в конце написано: "Очевидно, любые мнения о том, что окончательная ниббана суть «что-то» или «ничто» - не более чем домысливание (папанча), которое в первую очередь возникает из-за иллюзии «я»"

----------

Styeba (21.03.2013), Tong Po (04.02.2013), Vladiimir (03.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> В конце концов, я не слышал ни о какой критике в его адрес.


Если английский знаете - можете услышать.




> Ведь если бы он искажал Дхамму, его бы расстригли.


Нет, не расстригут. Монах может иметь неправильное воззрение, это Виная вполне себе допускает. Но, разумеется, желательно, чтобы он его исправил. Ради этого он, собственно, и практикует. 




> И Будда не стал бы создавать сложности, он бы просто сказал, что после Ниббаны нет Париниббаны, а простое небытие. Суть в том, что при Париниббане, разрушаются лишь воззрения о "Я", тогда как я не существует изначально.


Почитайте - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/final-nibbana-sv.htm

----------

Калкий (09.02.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Тханиссаро неправильно понимает ниббану.


А Валпола Рахула по-вашему тоже воспринимает Ниббану по-махаянски? Он тоже отрицает то, что Ниббана - это ничего.

----------

Styeba (21.03.2013), Tong Po (04.02.2013), Vladiimir (03.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Если английский знаете - можете услышать.


В конце-концов, я часто слышал критику и в адрес Будды, но это мало чего меняет.

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013), Vladiimir (03.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А Валпола Рахула по-вашему тоже воспринимает Ниббану по-махаянски? Он тоже отрицает то, что Ниббана - это ничего.


Не знаю, его особо не читал. 




> В конце-концов, я часто слышал критику и в адрес Будды, но это мало чего меняет.


Так с аргументами услышите, а не просто так. Или аргументы не интересны, а важна только критика как таковая?

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Так с аргументами услышите, а не просто так.


На сайт Кураева зайдите, будут вам аргументы )

----------


## Zom

В своей системе координат - там вполне себе аргументы. Но мы говорим о буддийской системе координат.

----------

Федор Ф (03.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> В своей системе координат - там вполне себе аргументы. Но мы говорим о буддийской системе координат.


Согласитесь, странно было бы если буддисты критиковали Будду )))

----------


## Zom

Так речь не о Будде, а о Тханиссаро.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как же "ничто". 
> 
> "Ничто" понять можно. Поэтому, Ниббана не является "ничем", хотя там нет ничего от самсары. Ни ума, ни тела, ни сознания.


Так ведь "ничто" как раз таки и означает прекращение ума, тела и т.д., т.е. прекращение "Всего". Каким образом Вы можете понять что-либо в отстутствии ума и тела? )




> Ниббана - непреходящее блаженство, просто в ней нет ничего от самсары, мы не можем понять что это такое, так как реальность запредельная. Будда советовал не размышлять по поводу Ниббаны, так как не познав ее, не поймешь в любом случае.


Тогда на каком основании Вы утверждаете, что Ниббана- непреходящее блаженство?  :Smilie:  Будда говорил, что Ниббана - это прекращение дуккха. Всё. Зачем что-то формулировать сверх этого, привязываясь к метафорам? Например слово "счастье" (сукха), используемое, чтобы описать Нирвану, имеет совершенно другой смысл, нежели тот, который мы вкладываем в него своим сансарным умом. Сарипутта сказал однажды: "О друг, Нирвана - это счастье! Нирвана - это счастье!" Тогда Удайи спросил: "Но, друг Сарипутта, каким же это может быть счастьем, если нет ощущения?" Ответ Сарипутты был  превосходящим обычное понимание: "То, что нет ощущения, само по себе уже счастье".

----------

Zom (03.02.2013), Жека (06.02.2013), Ритл (01.04.2013), Федор Ф (03.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Каким образом Вы можете понять что-либо в отстутствии ума и тела? )


Так ничего нет, понимать тогда нечего. Если бы Будда хотел провозгласить ничего, он бы так и сказал. Но он называл Ниббану запредельной реальностью, а ничего не может быть реальностью. Никакой. Ничего - это просто ничего

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013), Vladiimir (03.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Готама учит, что достижение полного прекращения возникновения всех феноменов, всех совокупностей так, что они ПРЕКРАЩАЮТ появляться, возможно. Однако это исчезновение не порождает небытие. В тот момент проявляется иная реальность, другой феномен, иная категория явлений. Это именно то, что открыл Будда. Он увидел, что, когда совокупности прекращают появляться, там остается что-то еще. Это открытие было сделано под деревом, которое называется деревом пробуждения, поскольку Будда назвал этот опыт пробуждением. Он увидел, как возникают совокупности, и что действительно происходит, когда они прекращают появляться. Он увидел, что это не является ни аннигиляцией, ни небытием.
Посмотрим, на пример, что происходит с волной, которая гибнет на берегу. Вода не исчезла, песок не исчез, скалы не исчезли. Однако волна больше нет. Посмотрим, что происходит с погасшим огнем: пепел не исчез, камни вокруг пепла и тепло огня не исчезли. Но огонь исчез без остатка. Тем не менее, все остальное на месте. Растущие рядом деревья и галька – все там, хотя огонь погас. Точно так же, когда в комнате выключен свет, ничто не исчезло, хотя ничего и не видно. На этом сравнения заканчиваются, поскольку все имеет свой предел.

Бхиккху Сасана 

Или он тоже еретик? )

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так ничего нет, понимать тогда нечего. Если бы Будда хотел провозгласить ничего, он бы так и сказал. Но он называл Ниббану запредельной реальностью, а ничего не может быть реальностью. Никакой. Ничего - это просто ничего


Вы как-то превратно понимаете это самое "ничего". ) Примерно также как и материалисты, т.е. через призму самостных воззрений. Отсюда  и появляются крайности  нигилизма и этернализма.




> Готама учит, что достижение полного прекращения возникновения всех феноменов, всех совокупностей так, что они ПРЕКРАЩАЮТ появляться, возможно. Однако это исчезновение не порождает небытие.


Конечно не порождает, ибо представления о "бытии" и "небытии"  появляются лишь там, где есть обусловленное, рожденное, ставшее, возникшее.  Когда достигается прекращение "Всего", то любые обозначения прекращаются.

----------

Zom (03.02.2013), Федор Ф (03.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Отсюда и появляются крайности нигилизма и этернализма.


Тока не нигилизма, а аннигиляционизма. Нигилизм (в буддийских рамках) - это другое, это отрицание действия каммы.




> Посмотрим, на пример, что происходит с волной, которая гибнет на берегу. Вода не исчезла, песок не исчез, скалы не исчезли. Однако волна больше нет. Посмотрим, что происходит с погасшим огнем: пепел не исчез, камни вокруг пепла и тепло огня не исчезли. Но огонь исчез без остатка. Тем не менее, все остальное на месте. Растущие рядом деревья и галька – все там, хотя огонь погас. Точно так же, когда в комнате выключен свет, ничто не исчезло, хотя ничего и не видно. На этом сравнения заканчиваются, поскольку все имеет свой предел.
> 
> Бхиккху Сасана
> 
> Или он тоже еретик? )


Это вполне хорошие примеры, на мой взгляд - правильные. Но что здесь важно осознать, то что после прекращения личности (5 кхандх) совершенно пофигу, сгинет весь оставшийся мир в небытии или будет вечно быть. Для прекратившейся личности это не имеет никакого значения - поэтому испуги насчёт аннигиляции и небытия, очевидно, могут произрастать только из жажды и цепляния к самому себе (т.е. либо к 5 кхандхам, либо к идее своего истинного "я" внутри них или вне их). Если эта жажда и цепляние будут устранены хотя бы поверхностно, то не будет смысла пугаться страшного небытия на уровне воззрений.

----------

Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013), Федор Ф (03.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Если эта жажда и цепляние будут устранены хотя бы поверхностно, то не будет смысла пугаться страшного небытия на уровне воззрений.


Ну елки-палки... Я же говорю о том, что небытия ВОВСЕ нет, а так как мы "Я" не имеем и никогда не имели, какой смысл бояться???

----------


## Калкий

> Восторг прекращается уже в Третьей джхане, остается только очень тонкое ощущение счастья. В Четвертой джхане прекращается и оно.


Значит все-таки это состояние полного отсутствия всего свойственного и известного человеку.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Значит все-таки это состояние полного отсутствия всего свойственного и известного человеку.


Конечно, это состояние не свойственно человеку. Не зря же о нем сказано, как о сверхчеловеческом, надмирном. Но известно и достижимо, иначе смысла не было бы в Пути.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, это состояние не свойственно человеку. Не зря же о нем сказано, как о сверхчеловеческом, надмирном. Но известно и достижимо, иначе смысла не было бы в Пути.


Джняны -- это мирское. Состояние самадхи, безмыслия и покоя.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Джняны -- это мирское. Состояние самадхи, безмыслия и покоя.


Джняна (санскр. jñāna) или ньяна (пали ñāṇa) - это "знание".

А состояние самадхи - это дхьяна (санскр. dhyāna) или джхана (пали jhāna).


Насчет надмирских джхан: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...10039#msg10039

----------

Калкий (11.02.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Сергей Ч (09.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Существует ли коллективная камма страны или сообщества людей?

----------


## Топпер

> Существует ли коллективная камма страны или сообщества людей?


Нет.

Есть похожая камма у разных людей, но она индивидуальна. Например клан Сакьев был истреблён Косалами. Будда сказал, что это из-за того, что в прошлых жизнях те, кто стал в этой сакьями, создали неблагую камму, когда совместно травили рыбу в реке. Т.е. похожие действия привели к похожему результату.

----------

Eugeny (12.02.2013), Shus (20.02.2013), Zom (13.02.2013), Алексей Е (12.02.2013), Богдан Б (13.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.02.2013), Калкий (14.02.2013), Максимилианус (13.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2013)

----------


## Балабуст

Что будет если не разминать ног?
сегодня ступни ужасно онемели огонь прямо,выйдя из позы ногу хоть реж тотого онемела.

----------


## Балабуст

Ум ведь также непостоянен?

тут просто читал
http://spiritual.ru/lib/kalurin1_1_3.html

----------


## Топпер

> Ум ведь также непостоянен?


Да, ум непостоянен.



> тут просто читал
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/kalurin1_1_3.html


Здесь раздел тхеравады. Обсуждать тибетские источники - пожалуйста в тибетский подфорум.

----------

Балабуст (19.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ум ведь также непостоянен?
> 
> тут просто читал
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/kalurin1_1_3.html


Вы можете убедиться в этом на собственном опыте, как и рекомендуется. Ум непостоянен, так как не существует как такового ума - это номинальное название для совокупности возникающих состояний сознания. 




> В зависимости от ума и ментальных феноменов возникает сознание ума. Ум непостоянен, изменчив, подвержен переменам. Ментальные феномены непостоянны, изменчивы, подвержены переменам [СН 35.99].

----------

Богдан Б (19.02.2013), Топпер- (19.02.2013)

----------


## Винд

> Что будет если не разминать ног?


Будет то, что накопленные микро-повреждения начнут досталять разнообразные неприятности через много лет.

----------

Балабуст (19.02.2013)

----------


## Винд

> Существует ли коллективная камма страны или сообщества людей?


Конечно существует. Социальная группа это аналог живого существа: родится при определенных обстоятельствах, имеет намерения, стареет и т.д. Да и с физической точки зрения страна живет следствиями причин заложенных прежде ее гражданами - чисто закон кармы

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.02.2013), Ритл (19.02.2013)

----------


## Балабуст

> Да, ум непостоянен.
> 
> Здесь раздел тхеравады. Обсуждать тибетские источники - пожалуйста в тибетский подфорум.


То что там описано просто похоже на безграничное освобождение ума которая описана в суттах что можно отнести к тхераваде.

----------


## Styeba

> Что будет если не разминать ног?
> сегодня ступни ужасно онемели огонь прямо,выйдя из позы ногу хоть реж тотого онемела.


Если во время сидения нет особо неприятных ощущений - ничего страшного. После первого ритрита было ощущение "разболтанности" коленей, но все прошло и неприятных последствий не было, наоборот - когда-то простудил колени, зимой они иногда ныли, и болели после длительной ходьбы, сейчас все бесследно исчезло. Тем не менее, если ощущается сильная боль, когда человек уже не практикует, а терпит и накручивает себя, рекомендуется *очень осознанно* поменять позу, внимательно наблюдая процесс принятия и исполнения этого решения.
Вообще с опытом практикующие автоматически обучаются снимать напряжения и затекания, боли прекращаются, но это скорее относится к тренировке сознания, а не тела.

----------


## Балабуст

> Если во время сидения нет особо неприятных ощущений - ничего страшного. После первого ритрита было ощущение "разболтанности" коленей, но все прошло и неприятных последствий не было, наоборот - когда-то простудил колени, зимой они иногда ныли, и болели после длительной ходьбы, сейчас все бесследно исчезло. Тем не менее, если ощущается сильная боль, когда человек уже не практикует, а терпит и накручивает себя, рекомендуется *очень осознанно* поменять позу, внимательно наблюдая процесс принятия и исполнения этого решения.
> Вообще с опытом практикующие автоматически обучаются снимать напряжения и затекания, боли прекращаются, но это скорее относится к тренировке сознания, а не тела.


Ноги горели но это было сносно и я продолжал сидеть,потом просто вместе с "огнем" появилось острое желание разомкнуть ноги (как рефлекс если задержать дыхание потом в/вы-дыхаешь не произвольно).
а онемение я почувствовал уже после когда встать не мог.


зы кстати опыт с последней моей "медитации" во рту стекли слюни к низу,потехонку разомкнули губы и вылились))

----------


## Калкий

С манусами вроде все ясно, а что Типитака говорит о появлении животных форм жизни?

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Сознание, ум, все явления класса нама - они существуют объективно или абстрактно? Я все больше склоняюсь к тому, что все же это абстрактные понятия, поэтому им нужно физическое тело, как опора, так как сами на себя они опираться не могут, рупа же свободно существует ,потому что она есть объективно. Или я допускаю ошибку?

----------


## AlexТ

> Сознание, ум, все явления класса нама - они существуют объективно или абстрактно?


С точки зрения комментаторской Абхидхаммы, читта это параматтха дхамма.


Но у меня есть другие идеи.

----------


## AlexТ

> Как же "ничто". Ниббана - непреходящее блаженство,


Ниббана это прекращение и отсутствие Дуккхи.

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Отсутствие Дуккха и есть блаженство.

----------


## Zom

> Сознание, ум, все явления класса нама - они существуют объективно или абстрактно? Я все больше склоняюсь к тому, что все же это абстрактные понятия, поэтому им нужно физическое тело, как опора, так как сами на себя они опираться не могут, рупа же свободно существует ,потому что она есть объективно. Или я допускаю ошибку?


Объективно. В Бесформенных мирах у существ нет материи. Они состоят из сознания (ментальных конструкций).

----------

Богдан Б (01.04.2013), Калкий (31.03.2013), Наталья (31.03.2013), Федор Ф (31.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Объективно. В Бесформенных мирах у существ нет материи. Они состоят из сознания (ментальных конструкций).


Спасибо за ответ. Почему же тогда им не нужна физическая опора, а нам нужна? Или все же материя там есть, просто более тонкая?

----------


## Zom

Более тонкая материя - в Мире Форм (у брахм). А у бесформенных дэвов нет материи вообще.

Почему нужна/не нужна? Вероятно, из-за склонностей, устремлённостей и уровня наличествующей жажды. Чем выше по уровням существования, тем жажда всё более утончённая. У бесформенных божеств нет вообще жажды к какой-либо материи, формам, звукам, и т.д. Поэтому они там и родились.

(правда, есть нюанс, что скрытая склонность к жажде к материи у них вполне может быть, но это уже вопрос из иной области).

----------

Калкий (31.03.2013), Федор Ф (31.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Более тонкая материя - в Мире Форм (у брахм). А у бесформенных дэвов нет материи вообще.
> 
> У бесформенных божеств нет вообще жажды к какой-либо материи, формам, звукам, и т.д. Поэтому они там и родились.
> 
> (правда, есть нюанс, что скрытая склонность к жажде к материи у них вполне может быть, но это уже вопрос из иной области).


Именно этот мир и Джханы, соответствующими этому миру теоцентрированные религии рассматривали, как конец пути? Так как же так, что жажды нет, а склонность есть?

----------

Наталья (31.03.2013), Федор Ф (31.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Именно этот мир и Джханы, соответствующими этому миру теоцентрированные религии рассматривали, как конец пути?


Скорее - не религии, а некоторые отдельные аскеты и отшельники, достигшие этих миров. Ни в одной религии нет речи о мирах Форм и уж тем более бесформенных .)




> Так как же так, что жажды нет, а склонность есть?


Очень просто. Как может быть так, что стебля нет, но корень есть?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Скорее - не религии, а некоторые отдельные аскеты и отшельники, достигшие этих миров. Ни в одной религии нет речи о мирах Форм и уж тем более бесформенных .)


Да есть это знание и в других религиях.

----------

Калкий (31.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Скорее - не религии, а некоторые отдельные аскеты и отшельники, достигшие этих миров. Ни в одной религии нет речи о мирах Форм и уж тем более бесформенных .)


А индуизм? )

----------

Калкий (31.03.2013), Федор Ф (31.03.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Именно этот мир и Джханы, соответствующими этому миру теоцентрированные религии рассматривали, как конец пути?


Рассматривали. А некоторые и пониже уровни рассматривали, как конец.




> Так как же так, что жажды нет, а склонность есть?


Потому что остается неведение. Остается заблуждение о "я". Только с устранением неведения достигается освобождение.

----------


## Zom

> Да есть это знание и в других религиях.


В виде _чётко сформулированного учения_ - нет. 




> А индуизм? )


В индуизме в том числе.

Лишь по неким косвенным признакам тех или иных представителей той или иной религии мы можем предполагать, что они достигали подобных состояний. Но меинстримом не-буддийских религий, чётким и внятным постулатом или целью - джханы и бесформенные сферы не были никогда.

----------

Наталья (31.03.2013), Сергей Ч (31.03.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В виде _чётко сформулированного учения_ - нет.


Сергей, есть даже в христианстве, в тайных христианских школах, например. В средневековом христианском мистицизме, в религиозной философии. Спинозу, хотя бы вспомните. У которого Бог - не личностен, а представляет собой бесконечное сознание. Если не совсем то, но очень похоже. 
Все, что есть в сансаре - все известно, потому что все  это есть в человеке.

----------


## Zom

> Сергей, есть даже в христианстве, в тайных христианских школах, например.


Где в Ветхом или Новом Завете это в виде чётко сформулированного учения и/или цели? Или, например, в Коране? Или даже(!) в Ведах? Вот и я о том.




> Спинозу, хотя бы вспомните. У которого Бог - не личностен, а представляет собой бесконечное сознание. Если не совсем то, но очень похоже.


И что? Выдумать любую метафизическую концепцию можно. Например, "Троицу".

----------


## Федор Ф

> Где в Ветхом или Новом Завете это в виде чётко сформулированного учения и/или цели? Или, например, в Коране? Или даже(!) в Ведах? Вот и я о том


Новый завет - это все христианство, что ли? А гностические евангелия? Они просто официальной церковью не признаются, но это - раннее христианство. Много знания и мудрости осталось за пределами официальной церкви. Ох, как много. В Исламе - суфизм. Тоже  не для средних умов. Ну, это так к слову о чистоте учений.




> И что? Выдумать любую метафизическую концепцию можно. Например, "Троицу"


Ну что значит - выдумать? Безграничное сознание в буддизме - истина, а в философии Спинозы - выдумка? Истина - она и в Африке истина. 
Я все это опять же к тому говорю, что сансарные уровни, даже самые высокие - достижимы в любой религии. Освобождение - только в буддизме.

----------


## Zom

> А гностические евангелия? Они просто официальной церковью не признаются


Вот Вы сами и ответили на вопрос -)




> Ну что значит - выдумать? Безграничное сознание в буддизме - истина, а в философии Спинозы - выдумка?


Спиноза что - достиг уровня 2-ой арупалоки? ) Если не достиг - очевидно, выдумал. Подумал и придумал. В принципе не сложное дело-то. У современнных (да и олдовых, типа Блаватской) эзотериков можно тоже много чего прочитать и связать с буддизмом. Да вот только всё это не говорит о том, что они действительно достигли того, о чём пишут ,)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Спиноза что - достиг уровня 2-ой арупалоки? )


Не знаю, может быть.




> Если не достиг - очевидно, выдумал. Подумал и придумал. В принципе не сложное дело-то.


Истину нельзя выдумать, можно только постичь. Спиноза хороший философ-то. Проникновенный.




> У современнных (да и олдовых, типа Блаватской) эзотериков...


 Фу, ну это уже дурной вкус. Не надо рядом со Спинозой-то о них. Давайте сохранять стиль. 
Впрочем, спать пойду. Неможется. Спасибо за интересную беседу. Если не усну - вернусь о Спинозе еще поговорить.

----------


## Наталья

А у меня назрел серьезный мировоззренческий вопрос - начинаю замечать в себе угасание чувств, эмоций, желаний. Мирское меньше волнует, меньше задевает, эмоции менее яркие, не хочется быть активной и амбициозной. Вроде, как результат практики, оно так и должно быть. Но! Как понять, что ты не превращаешься в овоща, ведь это совсем не цель буддизма. Может, мне нужно с этим к мозгоправу, а вовсе не продолжать углубляться в Дхамму?

----------

Игорь Лещенко (01.04.2013), Калкий (31.03.2013), Топпер- (31.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А у меня назрел серьезный мировоззренческий вопрос - начинаю замечать в себе угасание чувств, эмоций, желаний. Мирское меньше волнует, меньше задевает, эмоции менее яркие, не хочется быть активной и амбициозной. Вроде, как результат практики, оно так и должно быть. Но! Как понять, что ты не превращаешься в овоща, ведь это совсем не цель буддизма. Может, мне нужно с этим к мозгоправу, а вовсе не продолжать углубляться в Дхамму?


Здесь нужен баланс. Ведь не зря в тхераваде считается, что Арахант не может более недели жить мирским порядком.

Эмоции действительно выцветают. И что полезно монаху, далеко не всегда полезно в мирской жизни. Компенсировать такое выцветание должна радость от брахманского жития и результатов практики. Если этой радости на определённом этапе не возникает, на мой (чисто субъективный) взгляд, лучше сбавить обороты. Иначе можно вместо лечения получить болезнь, когда жизнь становится более меланхоличной.
Опять же на мой субъективный взгляд здесь просто не нужно гнать коней. Всё должно происходить естественно и эволюционно. В т.ч. и углубление в Дхамму. Чтобы это углубление соответствовало внутренним потребностям.

----------

Eugeny (01.04.2013), SlavaR (01.04.2013), Zom (31.03.2013), Алексей Е (01.04.2013), Богдан Б (01.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (01.04.2013), Калкий (31.03.2013), Наталья (31.03.2013), Сергей Ч (01.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Топпер, я и так (ну, как мне кажется), особо не усердствую. Читаю - только по желанию, последнй месяц медитирую мало - болела, да и побаиваться после того случая стала. Но дело в том, что пришла-то я в буддизм не от хорошей жизни, а потому, что идти больше некуда. Если я еще и от Пути откажусь ... то что мне в жизни останется? Да и к миру-то я особо не приспособлена. Не в том плане, что тупа, или ленива, нет, работа мне удаётся (в плане зарабатывания денег), да только радости не приносит. А главное, с обычными мирскими людьми что-то мало у меня общих точек соприкосновения ...

----------

Богдан Б (01.04.2013), Калкий (31.03.2013), Топпер- (31.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (01.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Отказываться, конечно, не нужно. 
Возможно помогло бы увеличение соц.активности по помощи другим. Возможно - тщательный самоанализ на тему того, почему происходит то или иное изменение.

----------

Eugeny (01.04.2013), Zom (31.03.2013), Богдан Б (01.04.2013), Калкий (31.03.2013), Наталья (31.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

**Отказываться, конечно, не нужно. 
 Возможно помогло бы увеличение соц.активности по помощи другим. Возможно - тщательный самоанализ на тему того, почему происходит то или иное изменение** - насчет помощи да, и хочу, но пока еще не хватает мудрости. Не знаю - если не просят - нужно ли помогать? А если просят - то в основном помочь финансово. Тоже - полезно ли? Вообще, лучшая помощь - это помощь Дхаммой, но опять же, не все, кому она может быть полезна, могут ее воспринять. Стоит ли говорить о Дхамме в таком случае, и если стоит, то насколько настойчиво?

----------


## Zom

> Тоже - полезно ли? Вообще, лучшая помощь - это помощь Дхаммой, но опять же, не все, кому она может быть полезна, могут ее воспринять.


Ещё и не все могут ей адекватно научить .) А вообще - помогать можно и нужно не только Дхаммой. Если вы не можете/не хотите помогать кому-то в каких-то простых вещах, а при этом хотите помогать только Дхаммой - то тут что-то не чисто с вашей мотивацей.

----------

Богдан Б (01.04.2013), Калкий (31.03.2013), Топпер- (01.04.2013)

----------


## Винд

> Не знаю - если не просят - нужно ли помогать?


Нельзя.




> А если просят - то в основном помочь финансово. Тоже - полезно ли?


$$$ всегда полезны для хорошего человека и вредны для балбеса  :Kiss:

----------

Топпер- (31.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> насчет помощи да, и хочу, но пока еще не хватает мудрости. Не знаю - если не просят - нужно ли помогать? А если просят - то в основном помочь финансово. Тоже - полезно ли?


Профессиональным нищим лучше не подавать. Там это бизнес. Если средств не очень много, лучше помогать адресно кому-либо проверенному, кто эти деньги на благо потратит.

Но в данном случае я подразумевал скорее не финансовую, сколь волонтёрскую помощь. Если вы помогаете кому-либо своим трудом, активностью, то это способствует развитию четырёх брахмавихар и может помочь в плане преодоления меланхолии от практики.



> Вообще, лучшая помощь - это помощь Дхаммой, но опять же, не все, кому она может быть полезна, могут ее воспринять. Стоит ли говорить о Дхамме в таком случае, и если стоит, то насколько настойчиво?


Это, в первую очередь, монашеская обязанность.
Касаемо полезности и уместности: это далеко не всегда полезно и уместно.
Вот не буду далеко ходить последний случай: возвращаюсь из Челябинска на поезде, подходит к моей верхней полке подвыпивший мужчина и хочет общаться. Я отказываюсь. Он уходит. Через полтора часа (видимо добавив) узрев, что я сижу на нижней полке, приходит вновь. Усаживается напротив и пытается начать разговор "за жизнь", "по душам" и "о буддизме" к счастью в нормальной, а не агрессивной форме. Еле-еле от него отделался. Предложил придти поговорить утром, когда он будет трезв. Утром мужчина естественно не подошёл. Видимо не очень было нужно. Соответственно и я избежал лишней головной боли по объяснению "Дхаммы за 15 минут для чайников".

----------

Bob (01.04.2013), Eugeny (01.04.2013), Zom (01.04.2013), Ашвария (01.04.2013), Богдан Б (01.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (01.04.2013), Карло (04.04.2013), Наталья (01.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Зом, в плане дхаммы не то, чтобы учить, самой бы научиться вначале. Почему и спросила про помощь - чтобы было адекватно и взаимополезно.

Блин, сколько интересного, оказывается, пропустила ))) А по поводу волонтерской помощи - хорошая мысль!

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но меинстримом не-буддийских религий, чётким и внятным постулатом или целью - джханы и бесформенные сферы не были никогда.


Сергей, мы говорим о разных вещах. Ладно, бог с ними, религиями. Посмотрим по-другому: Существует реальность, истина, как она есть, а существуют разные точки зрения, взгляды на эту реальность. То, что бесформенные сферы существуют - факт известный далеко не только буддистам, это бесспорно. Просто этот факт объясняется по разному, в соответствии с определенным мировоззрением. У кого-то более правильные взгляды на этот счет, у кого-то менее правильные. Именно в этом только проблема - в искаженных взглядах, а не в том, что эти сферы не были известны до буддизма (уж в брахманизме-то точно были известны). Буддизм только выправил эти взгляды,  исключив идею об атта, главным образом. А правильные взгляды уже открыли выход из сансары. Без них освобождение невозможно. Вот и вся разница.

----------

Богдан Б (01.04.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> То, что бесформенные сферы существуют - факт известный далеко не только буддистам, это бесспорно.


Это вера что Арупа Лока существуют, а вера фактом быть не может.

Также, научный метод не может проверить объективность существования арупа локи. 


Я верю в Арупа лока только в том смысле что медитатор может в ЭТОЙ белковой жизни достичь такое состояние сознания.

----------

Tong Po (01.04.2013), Наталья (01.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

В изначальной Сангхе были дети??

----------


## Топпер

> В изначальной Сангхе были дети??


Да, были саманеры. Притом, иногда достаточно маленькие. Сын Будды Рахула, совершил паббаджу в семь лет. 
Вообще, насколько я помню, дозволяется стричь в саманеры с возраста, когда ребёнок может самостоятельно отогнать от патты ворон и собак.

----------

Ашвария (03.04.2013), Богдан Б (04.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (03.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

А полные монашеские обеты с какого возраста можно принимать? Часто вижу фото детей в монашеских одеждах, причем совсем маленьких, еще с пухлыми стопами, они обычно лет до шести такие. Просто не совсем понимаю. Взрослым тяжело обеты держать, а детям ведь и подавно.

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Полные монашеские обеты даются по достижению 21 года, а дети, которых вы видели - это саманеры соблюдающие 10 обетов.

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Полные монашеские обеты даются по достижению 21 года, а дети, которых вы видели - это саманеры соблюдающие 10 обетов.


На них были не белые одежды, а оранжевые.

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Саманеры носят оранжевые одежды. В принципе саманерой может быть и взрослый человек и тогда отличить его от бхиккху почти не реально.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (04.04.2013), Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А полные монашеские обеты с какого возраста можно принимать?


С двадцати.



> Часто вижу фото детей в монашеских одеждах, причем совсем маленьких, еще с пухлыми стопами, они обычно лет до шести такие. Просто не совсем понимаю. Взрослым тяжело обеты держать, а детям ведь и подавно.


Детям иногда легче. У них ещё сексуальное желание не сильно проявлено.

----------

Zom (03.04.2013), Богдан Б (04.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (04.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Детям иногда легче. У них ещё сексуальное желание не сильно проявлено.


Зато какая дуккха в лет 15 начинается )

----------

Наталья (03.04.2013), Сергей Ч (03.04.2013), Топпер- (03.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

Вопрос: в ПК есть какая-то известная сутта, я не расслышала название. То ли Маингали, то ли Маунгала... Подскажете?

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос: в ПК есть какая-то известная сутта, я не расслышала название. То ли Маингали, то ли Маунгала... Подскажете?


Махамангала сутта (ещё один перевод московской общины). Это основа жизни для буддиста-мирянина.

----------

Ашвария (03.04.2013), Богдан Б (04.04.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.04.2013), Калкий (03.04.2013), Наталья (03.04.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> (ещё один перевод московской общины)


Это не перевод московской общины. Это перевод Парибка, взятый из одной его старой книги.
В комментарии слово ma"ngala трактуется как то, что приводит к благу, росту, процветанию. Поэтому мне не нравится ни перевод "высшее благо" ни "высшая защита".

----------

Калкий (04.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не перевод московской общины. Это перевод Парибка, взятый из одной его старой книги.
> В комментарии слово ma"ngala трактуется как то, что приводит к благу, росту, процветанию. Поэтому мне не нравится ни перевод "высшее благо" ни "высшая защита".


При размещении вроде бы, решили указать как перевод московской общины.

----------

Калкий (04.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

А у меня такой вопрос возник, по практике. Если в медитации хоть как-то удаётся достичь сосредоточения и расслабления, то после выхода из нее ум начинает работать с удвоенной интенсивностью. И не могу выходить из медитации плавно. Как талько закончился запас успокоения, то всё, мне сразу становится скучно, неудобно сидеть, хочется вскочить и бежать к новым свершениям )))

----------


## Топпер

> А у меня такой вопрос возник, по практике. Если в медитации хоть как-то удаётся достичь сосредоточения и расслабления, то после выхода из нее ум начинает работать с удвоенной интенсивностью. И не могу выходить из медитации плавно. Как талько закончился запас успокоения, то всё, мне сразу становится скучно, неудобно сидеть, хочется вскочить и бежать к новым свершениям )))


Здесь нужно опытным путём найти время, которое оптимально для вас в плане медитации. Т.е. например сессия может состоять из трёх частей: 
успокоениенаилучшее сосредоточениедополнительный период, когда сосредоточенность падает, но сидеть ещё можно.

Для меня, например, оптимальное время с учётом всех трёх стадий - полтора часа.

----------

Богдан Б (05.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Да, я тоже в среднем от 40 минут до 1,5 часов сижу, потом вскакиваю, как ужаленная. Как бы настрой подольше сохранить? Вот вы чем после медитации занимаетесь?

----------


## Топпер

> Да, я тоже в среднем от 40 минут до 1,5 часов сижу, потом вскакиваю, как ужаленная. Как бы настрой подольше сохранить? Вот вы чем после медитации занимаетесь?


Когда как. Чтобы настрой подольше сохранялся, хорошо или рано утром, или перед сном медитировать. 
Но по большому счёту настрой регулируется годами практики. Переходит, как бы, в привычку. Когда правильное понимание и правильное мышление подкрепляют медитацию и наоборот.

----------

Zom (05.04.2013), Богдан Б (05.04.2013), Наталья (04.04.2013), Сергей Ч (04.04.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

*Дэвид Н. Снайдер "Разве Будда не ел мяса?*

Вроде все подробно разжевано.

Каковы ваши мнения?

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

«Монах, вот некий человек ведёт себя двояко телом, речью, умом. " СН 29.11
Двояко - это как????

----------


## Zom

И плохо и хорошо.

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Это значит любой желающий сможет переродиться нагом, будь у него такое намерение.

----------


## Zom

Возможно. Если какая-нить особо плохая камма не пересилит в момент смерти (что не исключено).

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Иногда думаю ,как плохо будет умереть завтра, например. Ведь столько натворил, а исправить еще не успел, хотя появилась прочная мотивация. Сразу вспомнилась Сутта, в которой Будда не дал посвящения человеку только по причине отсутствия рясы и чаши. Его в итоге корова забодала. Ох, не хочу я нагом быть, в любом случае. Человеком как-то лучше.

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Зачем Мара безобразничает? Вот человек зачем зло творит - ясно. То из жадности к материальным благам, то из неприязни (которая чаще всего обусловлена жадностью). А зачем Маре - бесплотному духу держать нас в самсаре?

----------


## Zom

Помню, когда-то очень давно, может, в начале 90-ых, мы с другом беседовали с одним компьютерщиком. Он рассказывал про компьютерные вирусы (тогда они только на дискетах распространялись, конечно же). И когда мы его спросили: "А зачем вообще пишут эти компьютерные вирусы?" - он ответил: "А зачем в лифтах ссут?"...  ))

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.04.2013)

----------


## Карло

Мне думается, что Мара - это экстремальный пример жажды власти и контроля. Если кто хочет выйти/выходит из круга рождений и смерти, то он тем самым демострирует ограниченность власти Мары. А это Маре неприятно.

----------


## Карло

> "А зачем вообще пишут эти компьютерные вирусы?" - он ответил: "А зачем в лифтах ссут?"


 это так, хотя конечных причин для написания вирусов несколько: получение доступа к чужим деньгам/информации, шантаж, создание бот-сетей, ну и просто напакостить (как указано выше) - что в начале 90-х, что сейчас цели примерно те же.

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> .... то он тем самым демострирует ограниченность власти Мары. А это Маре неприятно.


Мара думает, что владеет этим миром? Это ему православные молятся? )))

----------


## Федор Ф

> Зачем Мара безобразничает? Вот человек зачем зло творит - ясно. То из жадности к материальным благам, то из неприязни (которая чаще всего обусловлена жадностью). А зачем Маре - бесплотному духу держать нас в самсаре?


У него работа такая. Если существа покинут сансару, он лишится работы и помрет с голоду. Но и Мара может исправиться. Могаллана был когда-то Марой.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мара думает, что владеет этим миром? Это ему православные молятся? )))


Не думает, а владеет. По сути сансара - это и есть Мара. 
Его власть даже проникает в Мир Брахмы и подспудно влияет на Бака Брахму. (МН 49 "Приглашение Брахмы")
С чего это ему православные молятся? В православии для него есть свой образ - "Князь Мира Сего".

----------

Богдан Б (29.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Не думает, а владеет. По сути сансара - это и есть Мара. 
> Его власть даже проникает в Мир Брахмы и подспудно влияет на Бака Брахму. (МН 49 "Приглашение Брахмы")
> Почему ему православные молятся? В православии для него есть свой образ - "Князь Мира Сего".


Не очень понимаю, как это так - владеет. Как вообще можно чем-то владеть? Да и если уйдет один из бесконечного количества существ, ничего страшного. У православных Бог находится над миром, а Мара часть этого, так что все же это не одно и то же.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не очень понимаю, как это так - владеет. Как вообще можно чем-то владеть? Да и если уйдет один из бесконечного количества существ, ничего страшного. У православных Бог находится над миром, а Мара часть этого, так что все же это не одно и то же.


А вы сутту, указанную мной, прочтите и подумайте хорошенько над властью Мары. Только Будда и Архаты не подвластны ей, поэтому Мара так старался изо всех сил помешать Будде, даже овладев Брахмой и говоря от его имени.
У православных Бог - это не "Князь Мира Сего", а его противоположность. Я же говорю о Князе, дьяволе. Это властелин всего мирского. Мара и есть, только имя у него другое. Смысл тот же.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да и если уйдет один из бесконечного количества существ, ничего страшного


А если этот один дорогу откроет для людей и богов? Проблема для Мары посерьезней, правда?

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Так ведь этот один и открыл. Все равно этой дорогой следуют только тысячи существ (в смысле достигают конечной цели), а в самсаре их неисчислимые миллиарды.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так ведь этот один и открыл


А я о чем, по вашему? :Big Grin:  Молодой человек, сосредоточьтесь!



> Все равно этой дорогой следуют только тысячи существ (в смысле достигают конечной цели), а в самсаре их неисчислимые миллиарды.


Путь есть - вот в чем самая страшная проблема для Мары, неужели вы не понимаете? Если тюрьма надежно закрыта на все засовы, начальник и спит спокойно. Если есть лазейка - это причина для беспокойства?

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Путь есть - вот в чем самая страшная проблема для Мары, неужели вы не понимаете? Если тюрьма надежно закрыта на все засовы, начальник и спит спокойно. Если есть лазейка - это причина для беспокойства?


Вот представим, что мир - это гигантское пастбище коров. В нем неисчислимые миллиарды коров. Вдруг одна убегает, следом за ней тысяча. Будет ли волноваться тот, кто владеет этими коровами? Хотя я не знаю потребностей Мары. Вот об этом, собственно вопрос и был, каковы потребности Мары от этого мира?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот представим, что мир - это гигантское пастбище коров. В нем неисчислимые миллиарды коров. Вдруг одна убегает, следом за ней тысяча. Будет ли волноваться тот, кто владеет этими коровами? Хотя я не знаю потребностей Мары. Вот об этом, собственно вопрос и был, каковы потребности Мары от этого мира?


Мара - образ мира. "Кхандхи - это Мара" - говорил Будда (Самьютта Никая). Если из вашего тела будут вырывать по кусочку - вам это понравится? А если это станет закономерностью? Мир - это тело Мары.

А вообще почитайте Самьютту, там целые разделы посвящены и богам и Маре, найдете ответы на ваши вопросы, надеюсь.

----------

AlekseyE (28.04.2013), Богдан Б (29.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (28.04.2013), Сергей Ч (28.04.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> "А зачем вообще пишут эти компьютерные вирусы?"


Что бы потом продавать анти-вирусные программы.

----------

Magan Poh (29.04.2013), Наталья (29.04.2013), Сергей Ч (28.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Зачем Мара безобразничает? Вот человек зачем зло творит - ясно. То из жадности к материальным благам, то из неприязни (которая чаще всего обусловлена жадностью). А зачем Маре - бесплотному духу держать нас в самсаре?


Тут хорошо вспомнить о том, как Будда объяснял, кто есть Мара.
Первый Мара - это панчаупаданакхандха.
Второй - наша повседневная активность.
Третий- могущественный дэва.
То есть пять совокупностей страшнее могущественного дэва.

----------

Богдан Б (02.05.2013), Германн (01.05.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

А может, Мара стремится спасти нас от неминуемой и окончательной гибели в ниббане?  :Wink:

----------

Alex (30.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А может, Мара стремится спасти нас от неминуемой и окончательной гибели в ниббане?


Да если б хоть кому-то из нас она грозила в этой жизни… Мы и без него прекрасно справляемся…

----------

Жека (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Да если б хоть кому-то из нас она грозила в этой жизни… Мы и без него прекрасно справляемся…


Почему? Нам грозит как раз, если будем практиковать.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Почему? Нам грозит как раз, если будем практиковать.


Кому - вам?  :Wink:  "Вы" исчезаете с наступлением смерти и так. 
Допрыгались с тхеравадой опять до нигилизма  :Big Grin:  Ну, бывает. всё чаще и чаще бывает

----------

Велеслав (02.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему? Нам грозит как раз, если будем практиковать.


Ой… Покажите мне хоть кого-то, кто будет столько практиковать…

----------

Zom (01.05.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Ой… Покажите мне хоть кого-то, кто будет столько практиковать…


Ну а что? Сдуру можно и палку сломать ))))

----------


## Eugeny

Сегодня у меня спросили Вконтакте:
"Я не пойму что такое Я в понятии Будды.
Я вспомнил свои многочисленные жизни – одну, две, пять, десять, пятьдесят, сто, тысячу, сто тысяч, многие циклы свёртывания вселенной, многие циклы развёртывания вселенной, [вспоминая]: «Там у меня было такое-то имя, я жил в таком-то роду, имел такую-то внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковым было моё переживание удовольствия и боли, таковым был конец моей жизни. Умерев в той жизни, я появился здесь. Здесь также у меня было такое-то имя, я жил в таком-то роду, имел такую-то внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковым было моё переживание удовольствия и боли, таковым был конец моей жизни. Умерев в той жизни, я появился здесь». Так я вспомнил свои многочисленные прошлые рождения в подробностях и деталях.
Сознание ведь умирало вместе с телом. Карма остается, но неужели этот "сундук" с накопленными плохими и хорошими поступками потенциально способный к реализации может служить наименованием Я. Каждый человек под Я понимает в первую очередь себя как сознание, а потом как личность, но не как память о поступках, способную к реализации закона кармы. Или может быть Будда имел ввиду вовсе не карму как носитель Я? Можно, если не затруднит, ссылочку на сутру где Будда говорит о смерти сознания или говорит об истинном носителе Я. Спасибо! "

Что бы ответить?

----------


## Kittisaro

"Я" тут, как и везде, понятие условное и нет никакого его истинного носителя. Есть совокупность пяти кхандх, которая подчиняется закону ПЧС. Я думаю, что Будда в совершенстве познал закон причинно-следственной взаимосвязи, поэтому он абсолютно точно мог "просчитывать" какие причины были у данного последствия и какие последствия будут у данной причины, на бесконечно большой период времени. И тогда "вспоминал" он свои предыдущие жизни не как видеофильм с героем "Я" в главной роли, а как цепочку причин и следствий согласно закону каммы (и прочих законов). Так же и в отношении других ЖС. Тогда вопрос носителя Я тут не встает. А есть только безличный поток сознания гонимый по сансаре неведением, который не "умирает", а "прекращается" только в париниббане.

----------

Eugeny (10.08.2013), Zom (10.08.2013), Богдан Б (12.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (11.08.2013), Федор Ф (10.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

"Я" - это память. "Я"/"Личность" не уходит за рамки памяти.

Так как Будда их вспомнил прямо - то он сказал "Я был таким и таким". 
Вопрос о том "что является носителем этои памяти" - уже другой вопрос, и думаю в большей степени связан с какими нибудь, так-называемыми, квантовыми механизмами запутанности или/и суперпозиции. Также, могу предположить, что выйдя за пределы патиччасамуппады, он получил возможность наблюдать свой каммический поток прямо со стороны. Мудр тот кто наблюдает со стороны.

Нигилисты типо Буддадасы и многие нынешние Аджаны интерпритируют эти вспоминания Будды как "ментальные моменты", мол секунду назад я был в таком состоянии, потом я стал другим состоянием и тд. - что ложно.

Во всяком случае я имею тенденцию интерпр*Е*тировать и понимать таким-образом.

----------


## Федор Ф

> я имею тенденцию интерпритировать...


Ох, Алексей, Алексей... :Facepalm:  Ну что с вами делать?

----------

Kittisaro (10.08.2013), Zom (10.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (10.08.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

> "Я" - это память. "Я"/"Личность" не уходит за рамки памяти.
> Так как Будда их вспомнил прямо - то он сказал "Я был таким и таким".


Это не объясняет как Будда мог предсказывать абсолютно точно события в будущем. Я думаю тут имеет место быть именно видение взаимосвязей. К тому же саннья разрушается в момент смерти, вряд ли он мог ею воспользоваться для "воспоминаний".

----------

Eugeny (10.08.2013), Zom (10.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (10.08.2013), Топпер- (11.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это не объясняет как Будда мог предсказывать абсолютно точно события в будущем. Я думаю тут имеет место быть именно видение взаимосвязей. К тому же саннья разрушается в момент смерти, вряд ли он мог ею воспользоваться для "воспоминаний".


Да, вы правы. 
Память заложенна не в саму саннью, но во взаимосвязи, и как бы поднимаясь/спускаясь по их течению он мог определить причину. 

Что я хочу сказать, под "Я = память", это то, что когда та или инная информация входит в поле зрения ума - так или инначе она "прилепливается" к памяти и формирует личность, тоесть ту призьму памяти/знаний через которые смотрит на мир обычный человек, да и сам Будда тоже смотрел на мир через свои знания (о прошлом/будущем/настоящем), и своего личного опыта.

А вообще вопрос этого человека неимеет никакого отношения к практике. ИМХО.

----------

